# Woking Nuffield Part 73



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning Girls 

New Home 

Lots of  to all you 2ww'ers!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Me 1st Me 1st Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!

Saz- I can understand that. Seeing the second line there, but when you've had so many negatives you don't want to believe that there might be a chance that you are in fact pregnant. Is tomorrow your official test day then? If you've had all those positive, you must be. Try to enjoy it. 

Miss TC- how are you doing hun? I so have my fingers crossed for you. Are you basically taking the same drugs you would if it was a FET? Because you don't need the FSH do you  I'm nosey I know 

I've got a busy day on today. Got to finish off some cakes and go to the suppliers at some point as well. I need to get this house back under control as well as it is still in the grip of the visitors and is in desperate need of a sort out, but i just cannot be bothered at the moment. All I do is sit and wait  

Hi to all the PUPO ladies 

Hi to Gill- I hope those d/regs aren't killing you too much hun. honestly, I thought they were a walk in the park until this go  Hell for three weeks!!!!  Sorry, I should be encouraging you shouldn't I  Are you having theold gestone again this time a well? 

Strawbs- I think you are on the d/regs as well, so good luck to you as well 

Myra- hope it goes well today 

Hi to NVH, Emma, Wildcat, Mr W, Beanie, Bendy, KT, Jules, Julesx, Minow, babydreams, posh , Pots and everyone else out there


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho - yes my official test date is tomorrow, but i did a claerblue digital last night and it said PREGNANT so i now believe it, an then i did one this morn and that said the same!!! so i guess it's official,, shall i ring the nuffield or do you think they will shout at me for doing it early. also do you know what happens next? do the do a blood test to see what the levels are?
How you feeling today?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well, i'm off to get ready for work, i'll be on later when i get there!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya Saz  there wasn't any doubt really was there. Its such a shame the pg girls aren't around to offer you a bit more support, but I'm here and will do my best. 

here we go:

you don't need a blood test, but you can have one. All it does is show a HCG level which on the day you have missed your period, which you've already done, it should be around 100. they then take it a couple of days later and the level should have at least doubled. There isn't a "need" to do it but some girls go for it. I won't be if I get preggers, if you're pregnant you are if you're not you're not. If the level is low all you do is worry sometimes for nothing and if a pegnancy is going to last it is, knowing a number isn't going to change anything. But it is up to you.

Yep, I would ring them now. One day won't make any difference. they should give you a date for you to go in for your 6 week scan where you find out where the baby is, hopefully in your uterus and no where else, and you see how many there are. In your case as you only had one put back, it should be one, unless you've got identical twins  

I'm good thanks hun. Have a good day at work. xx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Well i have just phoned the nuffield, it's Official    
They are ringing me back today with the scan date, there was aproblem with the diary or something.

I am now sitting at my desk at 10am dipping carrott sticks into garlic and onion dip!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah well done Saz!!!!  Really pleased for you.

Oh I would kill for that!! I've got a bit of cheese on toast going for myself


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Sho, huge congrats again - well done!!!!

I had such a rough night last night  
The heparin injection is horrid, the needle is HUGE! Much bigger than the usual Menopur ones. I hate needles anyway, and went into a fullblown panic attack, hyper ventilating for an hour, at the sight of this one. I did try, but couldn't do it in the end. And there was no way I would let DH do it. So this morning I drove all the way to Woking (crying the entire time  ) and had Caroline walk me through it - it didn't actually hurt but that's not the point it's the pushing the needle into the skin that's the hard bit  

So tomorrow I have to go there again and then I will hopefully be able to do it myself. After all, if I do get pg I will have to keep doing it until I'm 32 weeks.....  

Feel a bit shaky now, but think I'll survive


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nibbles- I'm not actually pregnant its Saz   I have to admit, those large needles are very scarely and I doubt I would be able to do it. I know people on heparin tablets, I don't know why you can't have those instead of the jabs  Caroline is the best nurse I have ever encountered. She needs an award.

got to go and clean the house now its in a right state.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

oops Sho sorry - I meant Saz of course!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I just wanted to say a HUGE congratulations to Saz       lots of love to you and your dh hun xx

I'm on day 7 of work now!! (3days off tomorrow) so hopefully I'll be able to catch up and do some personals then.

Hope you are all well.

Catch you soon, love Angie xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nibbles- i forgive you   hopefully you will be able to write that soon anyway 

Ange- howdy! 3 days off, lovely. maybe we might be able to squeeze a coffee in. Got a Wedding cake and birthday to do so I'm busy but I'll try.


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Not good news from me I'm afraid   Heart beat has stopped. We're absolutely devastated. Was supposed to be at work today but DH has phoned in sick for me. They don't know about us having IVF so at least I won't have everyone walking on eggshells around me when I go back. 

We've both had a good sob this morning. Probably deep down I knew this could be the outcome after not seeing a heart beat at  6 weeks and then bub being on the small side at 7w. Lindsay was so good with us this morning - I would hate her job. I'm not sure whether to go and have a D&C now or come off the cyclogest and let nature run it's course as Lindsay has recommended. She's going to scan me in 2 weeks and hopefully by then I should of had a bleed. If not, it will mean a D&C.

Going to lay low for a while and come to terms with our loss. We've talked and decided that we will go for another cycle as soon as possible. Probably have a meeting with Mr R to talk through all the if's and but's. We do have 5 embies frozen but because of my age we'll keep going with fresh cycles as long as we can.

Life is so cruel  . I still have nausea and sore boobs so haven't a clue what is going on with my body.

Sho - please move me to waiting to start and I'll update you with dates when we know. WN is very busy at the moment so need to get back on the rollercoaster as soon as possible. DH is going to phone them this afternoon to tell them we definitely want another fresh cycle.

I'll still be part of this thread and best wishes to all wherever you are in your treatment  . 

Love Jules LH x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

oh Jules my heart goes out to you  
I know exactly what you're going through and I am so so sorry  
Take care of each other


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jules- what can I say  So so sorry this has happened. I agree with Lyndsey, you don't want to put yourself through that unless you have to hun.  Please take the time to look after yourselves and get strong. you're right, life is cruel. xxxx

i will update you.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Hope you had a lovely weekend  

Saz -     well done you    Bet its been a tense few days for you but enjoy before the paranoia sets back in again    WN do not generally offer a blood test but you can ask for one if you like.  I had one just cause I was paranoid and wanted to know what my levels were, cause the 2 week wait for the scan goes soooooooooooooo slowly! Anyway enjoy  

Hope the rest of the 2wwers are hanging in there     (When is caro's test date)  

Gill - good choice not flying, I wouldn't if I was you, as you say you don't want to say 'what if' and cornwall is lovely!    Hope those de-regs are treating you well and you haven't turned   yet  

Sho - sounds like you've got lots to keep your mind occupied...hope you're not pulling your hair out!

Nibbles - your puppy is adorable!

Angie - enjoy your 3 days off!

Hello to everyone else, nice to see so many people posting  

Well my trip to Frimely was great although there were loads of couples, so it wasn't that ideal but from what we saw we were very happy.  They are very strict with visitors etc which is good and more importantly they have a cafe and a restaurant    Didn't really see many babies but we heard them!    One women and her new born were being wheeled back to the ward - ahhhh but couldn't see bubs as it was wrapped up in a blanket.  But anyway, we were very pleased with what we saw. The nurses seem great too  
Have my midwife appointment on Thursday so can't wait and another scan on Saturday with Mr *******, which can't come quick enough cause i'm afraid the paranoia has bloody come back now    I swear my stomach is shrinking  

Jules - just seen your post   I'm so so sorry hun, thats awful! Its so bloody unfair    as if we haven't suffered enough going through tx that this happens too! Sending you and dh lots of hugs


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I can't believe you are nearly 10 weeks  its amazing. I'm glad you were impressed with Frimley and since you'll be under mr r anyway, you should be very well looked after  I don't we have much choice in Berks, I think its the Royal Berks or nothing which doesn't have the best reputation.  Anyway we'll see when we get to that point  If you're shrinking, I'll happily give you some of my fat, i am massive   can't stop eating. Glad you've got another appointment with Mr S. not that I think you need one, but glad it relaxes you til the next one.  Isn;'t it quite common for people to lose a bit of weight during pregnancy  I thought so, maybe I'm wrong. 

For three days now we have been planning to go to see Spiderman and have cancelled, but i am hoping that we will actually make it today


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning everyone

I haven't read the weekends messages so I'm a bit out of date, we've been in Amsterdam having a fab time!

Saz - congratulations on your BFP - well done!

Nibbles - I see you are now pupo - good luck for the enxt 2 weeks

JulesX - sorry to hear your news, I know how devastating it is to lose a pregnancy so my heart is with you and DH. Take some time out for yourselves and as Sho said let nature run it's course.

Nvh - how are you today hun? I'll get back to your pm later

I have to go up to Frimley later for my LH, FSH blood tests - my AF was 2 days late which is great this month as I can now get this done on the NHS, otherwise it would have cost me £60 to go to woking yesterday!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Nibbles - you poor thing i don't know what to say, so here are some big kisses and hugs   you should save the congrates post as Sho will need it soon. 

Sho - i agree with you , Caroline is awesome, hows the house cleaning going? what day are you gonna do yuor test? 

Angie - how's work? thanks for the congrats

Jules - i'm so sorry for your loss, look after yourselves  i've just shed a little tear for you 

Wild cat - hope you had i wonderful time in amsterdam?

NVH - come back i need advice!!!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Jules - I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news hun.   I'm thinkng of you and DH   

NVH - glad you enjoyed your tour - I must arrange one soon. Your tummys not going down   You'll be a huge great heifer like me soon enough 

Saz - nice one hun  

Sho - your turn WILL come so hang in there  

Hi to all  and  all round


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Saz - i'm here  

Wildcat - glad you had a good weekend, wonder what you've been up to in Amsterdam     Glad that your af was late so you don't have to fork out on blood tests.

Sho - I had the choice of three, Royal berks, Frimely or Wexham....Frimley is definately the better choice from my point of view and much easy to get to that the other two.  10wks has not gone that quick for me and I can't see how I am loosing weight with the amount of food I am eating   I bought lots of fruit at the weekend and can hear MrC's voice telling me off    This time is so important for their development that they need all food groups...one wonders whats best to do sometimes   I've been good with my carbs but must admit that I have had my moments when I just couldn't say no and this has only added to my paranoia  
I want to go and see spider man too, let me know what its like! I was waiting for the rush to die down to be honest  

Piglet - thanks for that    You going to Frimley too    You just show up at 4pm on Sat or Sun  

Suppose I better do some work


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Jules -  I am so sorry about your loss.  You and DH take care of each other.

Nibbles -  that injection sounds awful. Love little Smudge - he is so cute.

Saz - congrats again. I also had the HCG beta done as like NVH I was paranoid. 



NVH said:


> I bought lots of fruit at the weekend and can hear MrC's voice telling me off


NVH -  I got a telling off at my first antenatal appointment with Mr C - I had had such bad morning sickness I had been living off fruit and toast.  Glad your tour went well.

Sho - hope this go works for you    

 to everyone else

Os

X


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- well done for saving a bit of cash on those bloods. Its a pain in the **** having them done all the time. Glad you had a great time in Amsterdam. I hope you stayed away from those jazz cigarettes 

NVH_ I'm with you on this. watching your carbs is one thing but you do have to nourish three people. I don't mean eating for three but they surely need all the food groups. A bit of fruit must be a good thing I would have said. If I am lucky enough to get pregnant this time, I will be eating well which means lots of fruit veg and a few carbs as well. if they are complex with lots of seeds, they are hard to digest and so won't raise your blood sugar  in GI terms that means new potatoes never old ones, granary bread, you can have pasta but tis better if it is whole meal etc common sense stuff really. 

Piglet- I keep forgetting you're having twins   Are you relaly huge then? take a pic and lets have a look. Come on..... 

Saz- love your ticker 

Os- great to hear from you too. i can't believe Mr C ACTUALLY told you off.   that's funny

Caro- how you doing?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Jules, so sorry to read your news, i am devastated for you both, as you said life is so cruel  

Its nice to hear from all you pg girls, NVH, Piglet & Os, glad that you are all doing well

NVH, glad you enjoyed the tour, i bet you are looking forward to seeing the bubbas again on Saturday 

Sho, how are you today hun, i see you have a busy day ahead, making lots of cakes, at least it should help take your mind off things  

Well, all this talk about what you should eat, well girls i will be an expert soon as i am currently training to be a nutritionist, i have just completed my first module and waiting to hear back on how i have done so far, my next module is on babies and young children, looking forward to starting this one.

Caro, hope you are ok hun  

Hope all you other PUPO girls are ok, Alisha, Nibbles

Hi to everyone else


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Jules LH * - I'm so sorry hun. You must be broken hearted, Life is so very cruel sometimes. Thinking of you and your DH.

*Nibbles* - Smudge is beautiful, he melted my heart. The Heparin injections sounds horrid. Poor you. Just a thought but have you asked whether an injector pen can be used with Heparin (perhaps not if it's a large needle). The Injector Pen I was given by QMR was brilliant.

*Myra* - Good luck for implications meeting today.

*Saz* - thanks for your good luck post - very colourful! Congrats on being "official"!! Must be lovely seeing "Pregnant" on one of those digital tests.

*Wildcat* - Well done on saving £60. All helps.

*Sho * - Hope you are managing to stay  

 Piglet, Os, Angie.

*Tash* - Glad the tour went well. A friend of mine with PCOS has also been loosing weight during her pregnancy. Makes me wonder whether it could be because PCO hormones actually balance out during Pregnancy somehow.

I'm doing ok - I am "2ww weary" to be honest. Just don't know what to think at all. I'm still getting mild AF pains and still quite bloated. Certainly doesn't feel like a normal run up to a period but then it wouldn't because of all these drugs. I'm just trying to "hang in" really. DH is adamant we aren't allowed to test early.  

Also back at work which simply sucks!

Take care all,
Caro


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ooh - will we get to call you Dr Myra then?   Maybe you can tell me how good the Mars bar and Wotsits are wot I accidentally ate?  

NVH - I'm going to Redhill. I was contemplating Guildford like Os, but bearing in mind my boys were all in a bit of a hurry on their way out to see the word, I don't fancy our chances if we get caught in traffic on a journey which takes 40 minutes at the best of times   Dh can get me to Redhill in 10 minutes flat if needs be; It's like this Officer........   

I will get a pic done as lil is wants to see me fat, bless the skinny little whippet who's about 5'11" at least and a size 6-8       She was humungous when she was expecting her daughter though


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Oh My God, i hate my boss!!

He stresses me out sooooooooooooooooo much, he only has to open his mouth, the ba****d has just made me cry 

That's it i'm leaving my job, i'm going to hand my notice in on friday. i don't need this at the mo, i need to be calm and relaxed.

GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  
Sorry for the rant!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Saz!!

what did he say to you?  I remember you saying he was a bit like that. you're right though you don't need especially now you are pg. Do you really want to hand your notice in?

Car0- HIya  not long to go. I would have tested by now if I were you  

myra- you'll be the woman to know then  you can shout out everyone for eating rubbish when they are pg and everyone will be coming to you with advice when they have babies. 

Piglet- Are you going to try for a natural birth then? can't wait to see a pic of you then. I bet you look like a melon on 2 cocktail sticks  

Back from my suppliers. Had more to eat now got a big glass of water and going for a sit down in front of the box. There must be some trashy jeremy kyle or something on now.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jules sorry to read your sad news   

Saz congrats on the good news!!  

Wildcat a dodgy weekend in amsterdam ay??

Tash im glad the hossie visit went well,  i will go when im about 20 weeks

  and fingers crossed as always for you guys on the 2ww

Still feeling really sick all the time and now im actually being sick which is yucky!

My sister is being induced today so im sending her lots of    vibes that her baby girl arrives soon and safely!!

B.x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well back from imps meeting, all went well, we were the only ones there, i am glad as i hate sitting in the waiting room when its full, everyone trying not to stare at each other  

Well will start d/r after next cycle, got my bag of needles and Ann was really good, explained everything about the FET, so just a waiting game now.

Sho, the course is great, although i am starting to read to much into everything that i put in my mouth, i have got to design a whole weeks menu for a 5 year old as part of my next module, that should be fun, getting closer for you hun, have you started to get excited yet or are you just getting   by the day

Caro, fingerscrossed hun   have been thinking about you

Piglet, Dr Myra pmsl, not sure about that, lets see if i pass it first  

Alisha & Nibbles, hope you both are ok  

Hi to everyone else, off out for my tea tonight with dh, hes paying  

Oh watch out Ann from WN said she is going to pop on here and have a look for herself as she has heard so much about this thread, so best behaviour


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Myra - i must have just missed you, i've just got back in, i was at the nuffield picking up some more bum bullets!!

Sho - The git didn't say anthing overly mean, although he did say i am incompetant, with with i replied " you try being pumped with all these drugs and see how you get on" he is soooooooo insensitive, i think i am going to go back to being a HCA at frimley park, i have just spoke to my old boss and she is going to see me next week, plus, i will have more time on my hands to concentrate on my own company

I'm sat at home now, still eating my carrotts and garlic dip!!!!

Hello to everyone else.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Myra - glad your imps went well   

Sho - I have a pic of me now which I'll post in a minute - I'm not putting it on my profile though. Bear with me as I'm a div with technology although I managed it once before. If I get it on here, I'll leave it for a while and then delete it again later as I don't want to upset anyone 

Saz - hope you get your work situation sorted soon

Bendy - sorry you're feeling sick and puking - it does get better hun   Don't forget to clench  

Tash - stand by for scary pic


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

This is my twin bump in the 16th week

Sho - I wish I did have cocktail sticks for legs like lil sis but I have tree trunks and an   to match , which is where the editing suite comes in handy   

I was trying on a sexy Tescos swimming costume and then horrified myself in the mirror. I don't think the wavy lines do me too many favours but as the costume is 2-3 sizes bigger than usual and not exactly loose, I think I'll be needing another fairly soon 

Tash will look lovely as she's so petite to begin with


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you so much for all your kind words and  .

Had a good chat with DH and as hard as it is we need to accept that it wasn't meant to be this time  . We're down but we'll bounce back. DH phoned WN and we have to have 2 normal monthly cycles before we can start again. I think that will probably take us to July/Aug/Sept. That will mean more bloods as I think our current ones run out in Aug/Sept. DH is going to buy something to plant in the garden at the weekend for the little bub that wasn't to be. He's so thoughtful which set me off   again.

We've decided to have a holiday and give ourselves something else to focus on for a few months until we start again. So we've just booked to go windsurfing in Greece for 2 weeks in July. We went last year for 10 days. DH has done it for years and is good but I've only done it on 2 previous holidays - lots of screaming as I was catapulted over my sail - so many times I lost count  . It's excellent fun even though every muscle hurts and you end up with lots of bruises   I'm going to be positive  . I need to lose weight and get fit for my hols and next cycle. Need to get myself a weight loss ticker so I can monitor my progress.

Thanks again for your big  

Jules LH x


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Piglet - love it!! i want a bump like that!!! 

Jules - sounds exciting, i don't envy the brusies though!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Me - a dodgy weekend       

Tash - I'm guessing (as I didn't read) you went to Frimley to check it out - it's really nice there and I'd be more than happy going there again for sure - I know the maternity ward quite well now so I'll be coming to see you once you've popped the little ones out! (I promise to bring you a starbucks as there is one just up the road!)

Myra - your course sounds interesting, I've been reading allsorts about food as I'm dieting as well as going to the gym, it can all get a bit confusing as there are so many things that are/aren't good for you! I am just sticking to things with low calorie/fat and making protion sizes smaller - although I had a GORGEOUS waffle with chocolate and strawberries (with cream) in dam, it was VERY naughty of me but oh so good...

Sho - Glad you got all your bits done, Jeremy Kyle! OMG i hate the people who go on that show!

Bendy - sorry to hear you are still being sick. Hopefully it won't last too long and it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just a quick post from me to say hello to everyone!

Jules - I am so sorry to read your news.  to you and dh. A holiday sounds like just what you need and it's nice to have something to look forward to.

Saz - congrats on your BFP!

NVH - glad you enjoyed the hospital visit. How exciting

Bendy - sorry you are being sick but it's all in a good cause at least

Nibbles - congrats on being PUPO - sounds like you have fab embies on board   

Piglet - love the swimsuit and bump!

Caro and Sho - hang in there - not long now until you test although I am sure that each day is going sooooo slowly    

Myra - glad your meeting went well. Looking forward to being cycle buddies!

Wildcat - glad you had fun in Amsterdam - that waffle sounds delicious (I think I must be hungry at the moment!)

Gill - hope the dregs get better 

Hello everyone else - hope you all enjoyed the long weekend


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies! 

Sho and Caro...............can't wait to see your BFP posted!  Hope your hanging in there. I'm sure I will be a early tester............Won't be able to help it.

Nibbles.....so sorry to hear about your needle catastrophe.  The things we have to go through!  Hang in there and it will get easier .

Jules .........so sorry to hear your news.  Cuddle up with DH and get through it together. 


Does anyone know what drugs you can use in the injector pen.??

Saz....you got preggo with one embie    (I'm still debating one or two??) 

Have a good evening!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Hi Baby Dreams  - yes i got preggers with one embie, but i had no choice in the matter, I fpought for 2 but they said cauce i'm only 26 they would only put one back because i had a high chance of it being successful, but i did want 2 as DH is a twin!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Saz did you find out when your scan is??

Babydreams i had two embies put and have one bubs on board- he agreed even tho im young as i had failed cycles b4

B.x


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Jules So sorry  for your loss  

Caro Not long now   

Nibbles I hope the injecting gets easier x

Babydreams Have you been given the choice about how many are being put back? Mr R said he would only put one back for us 

Hi Sho, Alisha, Tash, Bendybird, Saz, Angie, Posh and everyone I've missed x

Got my treatment plan this morning and if everything goes to plan I will be having EC mid June 

Sukie


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sukie - oohhh i bet your well excited i almost framed my treatment plan!! 

Bendybird - oh yeah i did, 29th May when i'm 6wks 6days, i have to wait 21 days, it's sooooooooooooo far away


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

I am I can't stop looking at it  
Have you thought any more about your work situation?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

jules so sorry to read your sad news .. can't imagine what you're going through.. hope you and dh give each other plenty of hugs 

I wasn't going to post but when i saw this had to reply...


babydreams219 said:


> Sho and Caro...............can't wait to see your BFP posted!


*I'm also on the 2ww...- 1 week in*
 have been feeling really blue today  and this sort of thing just makes me 

*sorry saz congrats on making it official *


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Jules LH * - That's a lovely idea to plant something for your baby. The holiday sounds like a great idea. I'm sure it will be good to have time away with DH and windsurfing sounds like a good distraction.

*Piglet* - I missed your piccie but I'm sure your bump is beautiful.
*
Nibbles* - Hope the injection was ok yesterday.

*Saz* - hope you get your work situation sorted.

*Myra* - Hope you pass your module with flying colours. Hopefully you'll be learning all about food for babies just as you are growing a nice bump! Glad the Implications meeting went well.

*Bendy* - Sorry you are puking. It must be tough but it will all be worth it. Hope it settles down soon.

*Sho & Alisha* - How you doing? Thinking   thoughts?? Hanging in ok? *Alisha* - sorry you have been feeling blue. When people said the 2WW was a rollercoaster I didn't quite get it until now. It's truly horrible. You're over half way now though - hang in there.

Hello *Tash* and *Wildcat * - How are you both today? Up to anything exciting?

Hiya *Monkey* - How are you?

*Sukie* - Glad you got your tretament plan sorted.

*Babydreams* - I had an injector pen for Menopur - it was from Queen Mary's though where I had my NHS go. If I have another cycle at Woking I'll be asking to use it but I don't know whether it is compatible with all drugs.

Howdy *Pots*!

I think somebody asked me what Spiderman 3 was like and I forgot to reply.... I thought it was ok but the story was a bit on the slow side. The action bits were all good though. I'm probably not the best judge as I went more for DH than me tbh - he's a big kid!

Hello to anyone else reading/posting at the mo.

Take care all,
Caro


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha  how are you doing, any symptoms yet? I always dismiss the first week of the 2ww for myself because whatever "symptoms" are there will be from pregnyl/ec rather than the actual embryo. But 8 days in and it starts to get exciting! 

The injection this morning was worse than the one yesterday, it hurt a *LOT*. But I wasn't as panicky so tomorrow I'm going to try to do it at home rather than at the clinic.
I will definitely start testing early because I don't want to have to take these horrid injections any longer than I have to! 

My boss is being a muppet again, I am soooooo pleased I'm leaving!!! DH and I have enrolled Smudge in Puppy Pre-School and we got all the information from the vet yesterday, we couldn't stop looking at it - proud parents that we are


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

good morning!!! 

Sukie- congrats on having your treatment plan. you really feel like you're on your way then don't you 

Caro- I can't believe you haven't tested yet  

babydreams- I used injector pens for both gonal f and puregon on previous cycles. On the plus side they are very easy to use. the needles are incredibly fine and so don't hurt at all. On the down side, they are very expensive. Much more so than menopur (mixing) Also be aware that Gonal F and puregon are only FSH. menopur is FSH and LH. 

Nibbles- Oh puppy training school  how lovely. I hope he is a good boy.

piglet, I didn't see your pic. since I asked to see it, I feel I am owed a view  you must post again or pm me it I feel left out   

Julesx- your body will need time to recover so a bit of time out is a good thing. I know it won't feel like that for you though. Great idea to plant something in the garden 

Wildcat- Hope you didn't have a massive wait at Frimley yesterday.

 monkey

well we finally managed to go to spiderman. What a pile of crap!!  waste of £15 I can tell you. My God, its like they thought what is the weakest plot we can come up with and how long can we make it last. they should have stopped after the first one. I hope Pirates of the Caribbean is better than that pile of toss!! Been up early this morning making cakes. Fiddly number ones. Taken ages. I've got loads of washing up and general kitchen cleaning to do now then off to the supermarket.

Have a good day all 
Saz- I think moving jopbs might be a good idea. Bosses need to support their workers to get the best out of them  I've pm'ed you by the way.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I forgot to say hello to Alisha  we all have those days. There are so many of us on the 2ww I don't think anyone meant to hurt your feelings 

I hope you are taking it easy and not doing too much on the allotment.  I can't remember if you are back at work or not either. How is that course work going as well?


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho* - I can't quite believe we haven't tested yet either. I'm too scared of it being over tbh. I also can't handle the thought of having to come to work after a BFN so, hard as it is, I think it would be best to hold out til Friday pm (I'll save FMU - sorry if TMI!). You still planning on testing Friday too? 
   for Sho, Alisha and Caro (and Nibbles but bit early for that yet!)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

What is FMU? Am I being thick


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

omg Caro I can't believe you haven't tested yet - you are so good, like a saint!!!  
I've always tested 2 days early - but funnily enough, every time I've already known the outcome before I tested, even the time when I got a bfp. Will be interesting to see if it's the same this time!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nibbles - I'm not a saint, just very scared!! Did you have very strong symptoms when you got a BFP then? Or just an instinct?

Sho - FMU = First Morning Urine. Maybe I just imagined that was an abreviation - I do tend to that sort of thing


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Caro- I getcha  that may well be an abbreviation I'm probbaly the only one who doesn't know it exists.  Morning wee is the best because it is more concentrated. I'm sure you are 14 days after egg collection now. You would get an accurate answer now, but if you want to wait til Friday I can understand that.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Didn't really have strong symptoms, but they were unmistakable - like when my boobs grew 2 cupsizes in the space of a few days, I knew something must be happening in there!


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi all

I have just been trying to catch up with everyone i apologise if I miss anyone!

Saz - I am made up for your BFP thats fantastic news. It great to see all these BFP's gives us all hope.

NVH, Piglet and Bendybird - I would love to hear how you all managed to get a BFP and if you have any advice that would help us.

Sukie - I'm 29 and Mr Brook said that only one would go back I wasn't given an option, but luckily my birthday is in August so they said 30 and over get 2 put back. Thats one good reason to look forward to being a year older.

Jules - I'm so sorry for your loss my heart goes out to you. A tree/plant would be a great idea.

Sho, Caro, Alisha and all you 2ww's - good luck for your testing days. Sending you positive vibes.

Pots - hope your getting on well at argc.

Babydreams - time seems to be going slowly for my appointment. I may try and ring to ask if we can get the bloods done whilst I am there if the appointments goes well. Have they told you what the routine is?

All the best to everyone xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well, 

I've been trying to wait for Caro to test before I said anything but I just can't wait

I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we have tested really early so it may well be twins  but yesterday it was faint and today stronger so the level is increasing and obvioulsy not the trigger shot. 

so so happy I never thought after so many goes that I would ever see those lines. 

Thanks to Elly, Myra, Angie and Saz for their wonderful support through this cycle which has been the hardest by far. you've been wonderful. xxxxxx

off out now to buy food and more tests. catch you all later xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho - That's amazing. Hooray!!!!   You so deserve your BFP! Enjoy it! Well done hun - I'm so thrilled for you and you give me great inspiration that even if it takes a few goes, it can still work. What are you going to do to celebrate this huge ??*


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Congratulations Sho -         That is great news!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU HUN!!!      It's been a good year so far for bfps - lets hope we see some more!!!

Nibbles - I haven't seen pics of your furry one yet! can you post them again? I bet he is sooo cute!

Posh - what bloods are you waiting to do?

Caro - be strong honey!


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh my God Sho that is fantastic. 3rd time lucky. I can't believe you held out you must be sooo excited.

Wishing you all the best.      

Jenny x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Sho that's amazing!!!! Congratulations        

OK, here's my fur baby again:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v304/Brenhelena/Dogs/Smudge4wks005.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v304/Brenhelena/Dogs/Smudge4wks014.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v304/Brenhelena/Dogs/Smudge4wks016.jpg


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nibbles - he is just so gorgeous!! I love looking at his piccies!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho -


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Fantastic News Sho                          - you so deserve this news - many many congratulations to you and DH


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Shucks!!  thanks everyone. 

We're not doing anything to celebrate right now. We had a good cry when the result came up yesterday morning and now we are just taking it one day at a time for a few more days just to make sure. 


Nibbles- he is lovely!!! He looks like a baby seal, you just want to pick him up and give him a good squeeze don't you.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sho - so many congratulations -         - I am so pleased for you and dh. And to get a positive so early on as well  - could well be double trouble. 

You have made my day!

xxx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho - ive pm'd you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Saz- pm'ed you back 

monkey- thanks so much. I really appreciate everyone's congratulations and support. It has occurred to me that there may well be two in there. If so, who cares   I've never got this far before so I'm just enjoying it and taking it as it comes. It'll be your turn soon enough hun, and I have everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah thanks Sho - fingers crossed for BFPs for everyone on here this year!

Twins would be lovely wouldn't it? I am hoping for that too but like you just getting that BFP would do me

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello everyone  

Sho - congratulations - i reckon its definately two in there to get a bfp this early


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sho  congratulations to you and dp!!!!

   


B.xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- yes I think you could well be right  I don't care anyway if there are two, it would mean I'd never have to go through this again  You just want me to be as fat as you!   

i should be finishing my cakes but everything is a distraction. especially you lot


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG!! SHO!!   
that's brilliant!!!!!! well done you

unprecedented never post at work...just this once!! as i'm in computer room 

just brilliant hun  given me a  all afternoon!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!

We are at my MIL's and DH was on his laptop as he is supposed to be working from home and I just popped on here to have a quick look!!!!

WOW SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HUGE Congratulations!!!! I know how over the moon you must be right now!!!!
I am soooo pleased for you hun!!!

I can't wait to see you for our next coffee morning and give you a hug!!!

I can't tell you how pleased I am for you,

All my love Angie xx

Ps...Jason says he's really pleased for you both too xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

SHO -                   

What can I say? I'm absolutely chuffed to bloody bits for you both hun, really I am - well done you  

Was one of the cakes you were making a big fat number two ( not in the crude sense   ) coz I bet there's two beanies snuggled in there together growing bigger by the minute    I tested 5 days early and look at me now


You too will have a bump like this one in no time at all, I betcha   Can't wait for your scan - did you ring WN yet or daren't you until you're 'supposed' to. I didn't in case I was told off   If I remember correctly, haven't you just got a Kia Sedona? Just as well with all those bubsis on the way


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sho, firstly a slap for testing early   

and secondly - OH MY GOD CONGRATULATIONS!! Oh hun, I am so so so pleased for you, what fantastic news!!!!!! 


















I am guessing twinnies if you have a BFP so early hunnie!







*Jules* -  sweetheart I am so very sorry 

*Caro, Alisha, Nibbles * -     I am routing for you guys  

Huge hugs to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - by the sounds of it I reckon you've got a head start on the fat front    Whats there not to care about by having
two anyway, for a start you get two for the  price of one, or in my case 3   I think its great, although scary in more ways than one.
But you never know until that scan, look at kate, she tested really early    Nothings ever certain with this whole baby making malarky  

Good luck to all the 2wwers & everyone for that fact, hope its a run of bfps at woking...its about time  
        

I've been really crap with personals today  

Anyway, have a good evening everyone  

Piglet - my stomach looks like that now


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho...............CONGRATUATIONS HUN, so pleased for you and hubbie, what fantastic news, i am so pleased for you both       
Knew you could do it, now sit back and enjoy

 to Caro, Alisha, Nibbles

Will catch up with everyone else when i have had a proper read back


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry for being AWOL again but I have been sooo busy and just back from a lovely long weekend down in Devon with my family.

I am glad I logged on this afternoon to see Sho's wonderful news. Well done hon on your  . I am so pleased for you.

Nibbles - Smudge is gorgous and so tiny 

Jules LH - Sorry to hear your devastating news. My heart goes out to you. It is a lovely idea to plant something at the weekend. You and your DP look after each other  

Good luck to all the PUPO ladies - I hope Sho is the start of another run of BFP's

Will hopefully be on again tomorrow so can catch up more with personals.

Not much news from me. Still waiting to hear about the kittens.

Talk soon.

Love

Jules xxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow Sho  so so pleased to read your news

CONTRATULATIONS

Jelly x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Piglet- Wow you look great. What neat bump!!  You made me laugh because for a minute I did think you meant a poo!!   I haven't rung WN .i think I will get told off and told to test on the proper day, so I'm going to leave it til Friday then it won't be so bad  

Miss TC- thanks so much  (happy) I'm routing for everybody as well. I know I shouldn't have tested early but I just had a feeling on Monday night. 

Myra- thanks my love 

Jules- thanks a lot hun. Glad you had a good weekend away. 

NVH- yeah having twins is a real bargain  As you say we don't know what is going on in there til the scan. we just need to squeeze it in before dh goes to Germany on the 30th May. I'm hoping it will be towards the back end of 6 weeks. We'll see anyway. 

Jelly- thank you very much 

Bendy- thanks a lot  x

angie- Aah thank you and thanks to your dh.  you'll have your turn in November my love.  

Alisha- thank you  I've got everything crossed for you and your frostie  

Had my tea. Healthy grilled steak, new pots, and salad. I'm being good now.


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

Firstly Saz - Congratulations!!!     Well done!!

Secondly Sho - Congratulations to you too, I was just going to write you a 'hello' but huge congrats are in order!! Woohoooooo!!!     

Thats brilliant news to both of you . I'm sure you are very excited!!! I have to say my six week scan is closer to 7 weeks as that's all they had in the diary, but hopefully they can get you in earlier. I'm waiting for my scan which is on Friday afternoon and OMG this last 2/3 weeks after my positive test has draaaaagged on!!! Just don't worry about any twinge you get or AF type pain as I know it can be the cyclogest, but it can also be the uterus stretching.
I've been feeling very paranoid about whether everything is still OK, but I guess I only have a couple of days to wait. Its like bloody torture. They should have named it the 4ww!!

Nibbles - Really awful to hear about the injections. That must have been really distressing and upsetting but hopefully you'll get the hang of it all. Good Luck for your 2ww  

Caro  - I haven't been on here for ages but I am so glad that everyhting is going well for you and you are on your 2ww also. Hang on in there and as I said before, stay away from other threads, they really made me paranoid and any twinge yo get is perfectly normal. Oh and well done for waiting, you must have the patience of a saint.   I certainly couldn't wait 

Jules - I am so so sorry to read your news. Really sad  I know you must be devastated and at least the holiday will give you something in the interim to look forward to whilst waiting to start again. The one positive is that at least it was possible for you to get pregnant, so hopefully it will happen again. Keep your chin up  

Have a good evening all,

Sumei x


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations Sho      I'm so pleased for you 

Caro, Alisha and Nibbles good luck 

Got my blood results back today to check evrything is ok before we start and it all came back normal  What a relief!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick post to say MEGA CONGRATULATIONS SHO        knew you could do it   Try to stay sane for the next 2ww until your scan - hope it's double trouble  . 

Good luck to all you other ladies who are PUPO    .

 to everyone and huge thanks for all your kind words and support - sorry for no personals. 

Love Jules LH x


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW!!!  WOKING IS ON FIRE!!!!  KEEP THE BFP"S COMING!  

Saz.....how cool you got preggers with one embie.  I feel more positive about only putting one back. Since it's our first time I'm sure DR C will only allow one to be put back.

Sukie...Congrats on your treatment...........Your so close now!

Sho....BFP ! GREAT NEWS!!!    I hope to be in your shoes someday. 

Miss. TC.... Just wondering if everything is on schedule with you and your donor??  Hope everything goes smoothly!!  

Alisha...I didn't intentionally leave you out. It's hard to keep up with so many people and I was thinking of them because they test within the next few days.  

GOOD LUCK TO ALL  PUPO"S


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi Sumei- glad to hear things are going well for you. I notice you don't have a ticker  I'm not getting one either til I go for my scan. I was seriously considering not have a 6 weeks scan, but dh wants me to so now we need to shoe horn it in before he goes to Germany. And now your scan is on Friday how wonderful  Can't wait to see how you get on.

Sukie- great news on your bloods etc  The 18th will be here before you know it. Is't that next week really 

Julesx- thanks very much. I hope you are ok 

Gill- how are the d/regs going mate? Hope you are doing ok.

Alisha, Caro, Nibbles I hope the 2ww is going quickly and without too much stress. 

the Apprentice is on tonight so will be settling down to watch that later. 

Has anyone heard this thing about Follic acid. They are now saying apparently that a large amount is bad for you. I don't know you can't do right for doing wrong. They say stick to the 400 mg a day because the benefits far out weigh the minuses. Apparently 700  mg for a prolonged period is bad for you. I wish they would make their minds up. You can't eat more than 2 portions of tuna now either because of mercury  What a pain!!!

Baby dreams - i'm sure you will  I never thought it would take me 4 goes I have to admit bit perserverance was worth it in the end. Fingeerscrossed for you


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Sho - I decided a large glass of wine was in order to celebrate your   and watching the apprentice - Katie's a bi**h! Anyway, a bottle of wine later...............hic............. I'm going to suffer tomorrow after not having alcohol for 14 weeks   Back on the wagon tomorrow  

Me and DH are doing ok - MIL sent a huge bouquet of flowers to cheer us up. It actually made DH cry  

I'm off to bed now before the wine hits and I start to get sad 

Love Jules LH x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!!!

I CANNOT get any sleep. I have been able to sleep since the 2ww started. I'm shattered but can't seem to switch off and in recent days I can't get comfortable: boobs and AF pains etc. Dh was up at 4 to go to work but he didn't disturb me, I was already awake really so after watching some very educational programmes on BBC2 upstairs I gave in and did another test  thankfully still saying the right things. So now I am downstairs having fed my ungrateful cats and got a glass of orange juice. I may lie down and try and get a few minutes in  WHY CAN'T I SLEEP?!!!! 

Jules- oooohhhhh! the old wine was flowing last night then. I agree Katie is a bit of a horror but she says some funny things and poor Adam didn't stand a chance up against her really did  he. Tre putting on his Indian accent as well   that made me laugh!

This must be a very difficult time for you. It was nice of your MIL to let you know that they are thinking of you. I think sometimes people don't know what to do for the best in these situations. I hope you had (are having) a good nights sleep and start to feel better soon.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS SHO, WELL DONE

            

Get used to lack of sleep   However, try and get as much whilst you can cause it will soon be impossible to get some sleep, for a little while anyway   

love to all
cheesyb
xx

p.s back to work in 6 weeks


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Good morning,


Here goes the personals!!!

Cheesy b - back to work eh? are you excited or are you happy being at home?

Sho - poor you for not being able to sleep, i was like that then now i can seem to get up!!, well i don't seem to have any symptoms anymore except i'm very very tired, and a slight ache in what seems to be the middle of my uterus, i hope this is all o.k? when are you going to ring the nuffield? i didn't get told off for ringing early, so you won't either.

Jules - wine, mmmmmm i don't normally drink but since EC i've really want it, chin up chicken and i hope you feel a bit better this morning.xx

Sumei - wow scan tomorrow, i bet your well excited, i've got 3 weeks to wait for mine.  make sure you let us know how you got on. 


Caro - 1 day to go!!, come on spill the beans have you tested yet? or are you being very good and holding out?  

Alisha and nibbles - hope you are both well, hold in there, not long now.  


Me and DH keep laughing at how funny it would be if was miraculously (sp) twins!!, there's the nuffield saying, "we'll only put 1 back cause of the risk" and i have twins, i think its hilarious!!!!! (there are twins in the family)
well i'm off to have a shower and take my dogs for a walk with my mum and baby nephew, have a nice morning all of you

Sorry for those of you i left out, take care.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho* - WHat's the view like from up there on ?? Bet it's lovely 

*Jules* - Glad you had a nice weekend in Devon. Where abouts were you. My Sister lives near Exeter so we go to that area quite a lot.

*Piglet* - I agree with Sho, your bump is lovely and neat.

*Sumei* - Thanks for your good luck wishes. Good luck for your scan on Friday - I hope it will be a wonderful experience.

*Sukie* - Glad your bloods were ok. One step closer!

*Jules LH* - Hope you are ok hun, thinking of you and your DH. Hope your head is not too sore this morning.

Hello *Babydreams*. How are you hun?

I've recorded the Apprentice so I am reading posts referncing it like this - 

Hello *Cheesy* - wow your Maternity leave seems to have gone fast.

*Nibbles* - Did you brave the injection at home? Hope it was ok.

*Alisha* - How you doing hun? Hope you are feeling brighter today.

Hello to anyone else who is around today - *Tash* - how are you hun? *Angie* - Enjoying your days off? Howdy *Posh, Myra, Monkey, Wildcat, Saz*

We still haven't tested but I have saved FMU in case we cave and want to test when we get home tonight. Not sure if we will. Had pretty horrendous AF like pains again last night (when I was trying to watch Desperate Housewives as well!!). Have no clue what to make of it all. Dreading the moment of looking at that test result tbh. Too scarey for words. Just hard to comprehend that it could be over just like that.

Take care all,
Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy- you're not going back to that place are you?  i hope not you were so unhappy there  my sister hated it when she went back to work as well, but you've got to do what you've got to do.  Thanks for the tip on sleep. I just can't get any!! and Im knackered. I managed to go back to bed for an hour but that was it  

Saz- yeah that would be funny if you had identical ones   At least Woking couldn't blame themselves  I think I'm going to ring tomorrow. I will use their test in the morning and then call them. The embryos will be 14 days old then so I think they will accept it as a genuine result and not tell me off too much  so obviously you aren't working today so what have you got planned. I have more wedding cake to make  I need to be really carfeul today because I'm so tired I don't want to make any mistakes 

caro- I am sending positive vibes your way my love   not long now.

Alisha- how are you holding up. What do you reckon then, is FET harder than fresh? I think so in some ways.

gill and Strawbs- hope you guys are ok, not sweating too much and keeping that temper under control 

Miss TC- how you doing? You can' thave that long before your transfer. Do you get to know how your donor is getting on, or do they just tell you when she's ready? 

jut seen your post Caro-

The apprentice was good   My view is very level headed at the moment. Keeping a lid onit for now, but we are very excited.  Try not to worry too much about the pains. I had some whoppers yesterday and the day before. I think pains are something you have to get ued to with pg and try to ignore if you don't know your result yet becuase they really aren't a sign of anything. I didn't believe that before but it really is true


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Hey Caro - well done for holding out honey -    

Love
Tracy
x*


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

miss TC is the test police!!!!!!   I bet you don't hold out til test day!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

sho28 said:


> Miss TC- how you doing? You can' thave that long before your transfer. Do you get to know how your donor is getting on, or do they just tell you when she's ready?


*Hi Sho honey, you feeling ok today? Hope you start getting some sleep soon hun - you should try to rest during the day if you can, especially if you aren't sleeping on a night.

I am a bit wobbly at the moment hun, been having panic attacks again, and ended up not going into work yesterday  The stress of work is making me ill (too boring to explain the circumstances) and when I ended up with a huge panic attack I decided enough was enough! With my ET imminent I need to be taking care of myself!

I should hopefully get an update on my donor's progress today. I am going to the clinic at 11am for my scan to check lining thickness, and hopefull get news of the donor and how she is responding. I am taking my sister with me as she is going to be doing the gestone jabs for me on a weekend!

Huge hugs to all
Love
Tracy
xxx*


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh you poor thing!!!

the whole thing is stressful isn't it. As you know I gave up work so I could concentrate on this cycle, although I didn't realise it would take so long to do it. I really feel it has contributed to my success this time. sometimes something has to give and although we don't save as much as we used to  and don't eat out as much as we used to (which isn't such a bad thing  ) you have to do what is right for you as a family or potential family. you defnintely do need to be taking care of yourself. I hope you do  

Good luck with your scan, I really hope things are going well and that your donor is doing well too. Good luck with those gestone jabs as well hun......ouch!

Right enough of this chit chat, I must go and cook!!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Miss TC* - Good luck for your scan today and hope your donor is doing great. You were right to take the day of work if it was stressing you out, this is far more important.

Caro
P.S. Please don't tell me off for my short post - wanted to be sure to wish you luck


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all 

Sho - sorry to hear that you are not sleeping - I think siesta this afternoon will be needed. Has your BFP sunk in yet?

Caro - good luck for testing whether this afternoon or tomorrow   

Alisha - hope you're doing ok - not long to go now   

Nibbles -    as well

Hope I haven't missed anyone on the 2ww

Gill - how are you? I don't think I have seen a post from you for a while so hope it's all going ok

NVH - when are we going to see a photo of your bump? 

Miss TC - good luck for your scan today -   

Jules x - hope you're not suffering too much this am but you definitely deserved that bottle of vino - I thought the Apprentice was a bit rubbish last night, I don't like that task although they do it every series!

Hi Jules 77 - how are you? When are you planning your FET?

Sumei - good luck for your scan tomorrow

I know I have missed loads of other people so hello to you all 

As for me working at home today which is nice. AF is due any day - I wish it would bloody well hurry up as I have a lovely weekend planned (it's my birthday!) and would prefer not to be in pain then

Have a good day all


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I did it I did it Woohooo!!!  
With the help of a bit of ice to numb the skin and then the only painful bit was afterwards  
Certainly beats the 2hr roundtrip to Woking every morning.

Fingers crossed for you Caro and Alisha  

I'm returning to normal now after EC. I hate this bit because it is so comforting to feel SOMETHING even if it's just pain from ec  

Starting to worry about how I will feel and what I will do if it's negative. Usually I'd bury myself in work, but my last day is 25th May and after that I'm "on my own". I know I'll have the puppy to concentrate on but I've worked my whole life and it's just impossible to tell beforehand how I'll feel being a Lady of Leisure. Crystal ball anyone


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Monkey- I think you're right. I've got some cakes to make then I've got to return some tins then I think I will assume the position on the sofa this pm I think. No it hasn't sunk in yet really. I did another test this morning and expected it to be negative  Its nice to be reassured but I don't think I'll believe it til the weekend is over and I'm well best where my AF should be. 

Enjoy working from home. the weathers nice at the mo, but apparently it will turn nasty later  hope AF turns up soon for you as well  

Just realised that they do do that task on the Apprentice every series don't they, you're right. I thought the Nigella seeds one was a pit on the tricky side mind although I did think it was obvious that a nigella seed was a seed and not astro turf   moron!!!

nibbles- you need to wipe those thoughts from your head and truly BELIEVE that you are pregnant. I really think a positive almost aggresive attitude helps. Like you say your little pup will look after you


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I believe (or hope, rather)  
BUT I am also realistic - after all this is my 4th attempt and I've had 1 BFP and 2 BFN previously so I know that it can go either way...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah but Nibbles......

Going into this cycle I had no, not a one positive in my life not so much as a faint line. I truly thought that the odds were seriously stacked against us and that if it was negative we would have to look at donor things. It can go either way of course, you're right. But the odds at Woking for our age are really 50/50 which is absolutely brilliant odds. you have a really good chance of getting another BFP and having it last. I really hope so and you must try to be positive. Its so demoralising isn't it especially when you have had mulitple attempts like us  but it does work for people who have more than one or two goes. Luc was an inspiration to me. i thought if she can do it, so can I and just said I MUST get pregnant this time and fought off the bad thoughts that naturally come.    come on lady, you can do it!!!!!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc was an inspiration to me too, and now so are you!   I said to my DH last night that it's so nice to hear of people who have been trying as long as us and manage to get pg. It gives us hope.

Did Mr R give you 50/50? He said to us last time we spoke (before this tx) that our odds had now decreased to around 30%. We were initially given a 40-50% chance.

Thing is I know I can get pg since it's happened before and also every single cycle I've felt something trying to start but not quite making it, it's obviously something else that's not quite right (hence the horrid Heparin injections!!!). But we'll just have to wait and see - I'm trying not to think about most of the time to be honest, and just go about my life as normal - as normal as it can be under the circumstances  

Isn't it wonderful to get a BFP at last - how many sticks have you peed on by now just to see PREGNANT show up in the window?  
I think I did about 10, just for the sheer pleasure of it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I agree Nibbles. It is nice to be pregnant after so many goes. Don't get me wrong I'm always delighted when people get pregnant after one go so they are spared the heart ache of repeat atempts, but it was lovely to see Luc get pregnant on her FIFTH go!!! 

Mr R didn't give me personally 50/50 odd, but the stats for IVF/ICSI at Woking in our age group is 50.4% pregnancy. Obviously it is slightly reduced for live births, but still wonderful odds. I didn't ask him what my personal odds were as I didn't want to hear him say, "low"! I think the more goes you have, naturally the less faith you have in it. Definitely in my third go at Hammersmith I had basically given up and had no faith in IVf ever working or the clinic. 

i had previously thought that I had felt things happening, but now that I am (in the very early stages mind) pregnant, I don't think I did you know. you know better because you have been pregnant before and I think there is an awful lot to be said for gut instict and now you have the heparin hopefully that will not only scientifically do the trick but mentally be just the thing to give you more confidence in the whole process.

Putting it to the back of your mind is a good thing too. Unfortunately the pains that are associated with a fresh cycle bring you crshing back ot it though don't they  

i now have three pee sticks by my bed in order so I can compare   I'm going to do the proper Woking one tomorrow and if it is positive I will ring them. do you know how sensitive the Woking test is? my tesco ones register positive at 25 units which is very sensitive. I'm worried that I'll do another one that needs a lot of HCG to register and it might say negative  

covered in flour and this cake won't put itself in the oven. Back in a bit xx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho - i just want to warn you, the test the nuffield gave me i did yesterday on my official day, and it took about 8 mins to come trough and i was really really really faint, so i panicked and cried  i had used all my others so i had to wait a few hours before i could get some more, when i did i did a tesco own and a clearblue digital, the digital said preggers within 1 minute and the tesco one the line line came up dark within 42 seconds exactly!! so make sure you have some spare ones to do at the same time.

When i spoke to the nuffield to tell them they said not to worry there tests can detect a level of 8 which can't be right cause the line was bearly there, then yesterday pm i found out that medical tests aren't very good and that a lot of gp's tell their patients to go and buy a branded one.

Sorry i don't mean to freak you out i just want you to be prepared.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







AAhhhh!! I bet you nearly crapped your pants!!! thanks for the tip, I've only got that one left now. I'll get some more today then. I bought ome medical ones last year when we were trying naturally between treatments, and they truly are crap. the tesco ones measure 25 which is low. i think its even lower than some of the "branded" ones. maybe you had a dodgy test, still not good for the old ticker is it.

I was wondering where you were. I take it you had a nap


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Nap, you make me sound like my gran!!!!

I've been for a walk with the dogs on the area, mum came and my baby nephew, he's just started crawing at full speed everywhere, and i have just fed him cauiflower cheese, his mum is going to kill me, he's nappies are gonna be awful!!!!  

I am now really bored!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho and Saz congratulations I am so pleased to see more good news flooding through WN are certainly having a very good year, I am so pleased for you, especially for you Sho as I know how stressed over the whole thing you have been especially with the Army causing you problems.

Now just try and take things one step at a time and dont worry it will all take its course all be it the clock doesnt move quick enough.  Speak to WN in the morning and give them the wonderful news and then get your six week scan date as that then gives you something else to look forward to, I also then booked in to see my GP the same day after being to WN to register with them which is basically form filling and then you have to wait for what seems like ages for a 12 week scan with only a booking in apt with the midwife inbetween if you can fit it in mine didnt see me until 14 weeks! and then you only get 1 more midwife apt - again doesnt really tell you much before your 22 week scan so please dont feel negleted as it does feel a bit like that after being so looked after by WN but once you hit 22/24 weeks things go manic, with midwife, gp and antenatal appts.

Glad to see spirits are all still nice and high on here even though the posts have slowed down considerably.

Good luck to the rest of you on the 2WW as there seems to be quite a few of you and I wont list names incase I miss anyone off as I know what a stressful time this is. but sending you all lots of          and olots of          energy

Love and miss you all

Kate x

oh by the way I never used the official test as my cleaner binned the envelope before test day thinking it was rubbish !! I only used tesco's ones and I can confirm they are definatly accurate !


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Saz-   you said you coulsn't stay awake, naturally I assumed you'd be knocking out the zzzzzzz's  you should have mixed in some egg mayonnaise, then his mom would have really thanked you  All my cakes are cooked now so just cleaning up the after math so for once I am not bored! Makes a change  Surely Jeremy kile is on you can look at the chavs

KT- ooh thanks for the tips. Its all very daunting isn't it. When you say you registered with your GP was that just an appointment with your GP to tell them the news or did you not have a gP so you had to register from scratch. I'm aware I could be being really thick here  I can't believe your cleaner through out your test. That's hilarious.   Wow you're over half way there now.  How time flies!!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho you've done a ticker, i'm so glad, has it sunk in yet, i still can't believe it, in fact i think DH is more excited than me, he won't let me do anything, the cat isn't even allowed within 10 ft of me!!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Sho - I read on one of your posts that you wasn't getting a ticker, so whats that under your profile then     Ring WN and tell them, they can't tell you off, the earlier you call the more chance you will get the dates you want.

Saz - Yeh its definately a 4ww, and it doesn't stop after that...the worry goes on and on...I am 10 wks and still in paranoia land  

Monkeylove - Happy Birthday for the weekend     Hope you get lots of pressies.  I'm keeping my bump to myself, its full of bruises from the clexane jabs that i'm on    I know what luc meant now    Enjoy working from home.

Cheesy - blimey, work already  

Caro - best of luck for when you test whether it be tonight or tomorrow     those pains you're getting are normal.

Hope the rest of the 2wwers are staying   

Jules - hope you enjoyed that wine  

Miss TC - good luck with your scan and hope the donor is progressing well  

Gill - hope the de-regs are going well  

Emma/Ali  

Hello to everyone else, I was going to attempt to name names but I'll no doubt miss someone...don't know why, I just can't keep up with eveyrone at the moment  

Off to lunch


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- you have turned into a right bossy boots!!!!!  I wasn't going to get one, but I'll probably only get to do this once so I intend to enjoy it from beginning to end  Have you got another Mr S appointment or have I imagined that 

Saz- It is sinking in gradually  tyring to enjoy it because all being well I will be lucky enough to bring a healthy baby home but this time will be short so I want to drink it in while I can and not worry too much. Its all out of everyones hands now anyway. My dh can't believe it. He has the 14th of May set in his head (official test day) so I don't think he will really enjoy himself til then. I'd like to go out for a meal to celebrate or something. maybe at the weekend. 

Saz, how come you are only 2 days ahead of me then? I went back to egg collection day and took away another two weeks which in the real world would have been the first day of my last period and calculated from there.

Had my lunch, tuna salad although I hear I can only have two portions. Something to do with mercury. nice!!! 

Just realised we've got Cod for tea as well.   Fish overload or what!!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

oh maybe i have it wrong then, nuffield told me am i 4 weeks as of yesterday.(official test day)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Saz I have e mailed you  also pm'ed you just in case I've got your email wrong which is likely 

Off out to my supplier now.

Ta ta all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - Moi bossy    must be rubbing off from you I'd say    I was merely stating a fact that when reading through the posts you said you wasn't getting a ticker   And yes enjoy enjoy enjoy!  
And definately do something to celebrate, I had half a glass of bubbly to mark the occasion when I got my bfp too.

Saz - when you have your scan they will work out the exact dates for you.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon all,

I'm sat at home on my day off pacing around, all full of nervous energy!!! I'm waiting for a call back from the Estate Agents to hear if our offer has been accepted. It's a house that we have already lost twice, as originally someone offered before we even got to see it, they then pulled out and we went to see it, fell in love with it and put an offer in (but before our house was sold). Someone then put an offer in after us who was in a better position, and we have since reduced ours and sold it!! so have consequently put in a better offer than the other people (and are in a better position as our buyer has no chain!!) I am just waiting to hear if we've got it! 
Myself and DH are nervous wrecks!! this is worse than the 2ww!!! (if that's possible!)
It's our dream home and we are really stretching ourselves financially with it, but it's the one we know we would probably stay in for many many years and can already imagine a couple of children in there with us!
OOOOOOOOOOOH!!!!!!! please please please please!!!!!!! 

*Caro,Alisha and Nibbles*...Good luck for testing, I'm not sure of yr dates, so forgive me, but I'm thinking of you and any other pupo girls I've missed, sorry, but my brain is mangled atm. 

*Sho and Saz*...Another HUGE congratulations to you both xxxxxx 

Catch you all later, love Angie xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh Ange good luck with the house buying. I hope they accept your offer. All house business is stressful!!

NVH- I don't know what you mean  you're right I did say I wouldn't get a ticker. I'm allowed to change my mind though surely  daren't touch the filthy alchohol  not for me. i can't handle alchohol at the best of times so I won't touch it while I'm pg.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

NVH said:


> Caro - best of luck for when you test whether it be tonight or tomorrow   those pains you're getting are normal.


*Tash* - Can I ask what you mean... do you mean that AF cramps are normal whether you get a BFP or BFN? i.e. should I think they are just the Cyclogest. Sorry for asking - I'm getting paranoid now 

*Monkey* - Have a lovely Birthday weekend. WHat do you have planned?

*Nibbles* - Yeah!! Well done for doing your injection. That must be a big relief. Totally get where you are coming from about how hard it is when things settle down after EC. Also totally get your fears about what you will do when you become a Lady of Leisure. I'm really weighing up the same thing myself - which is worse, the stress from work or the thought of not having enough to do. I'm sure you will think of things though - what do you like doing? Cooking, gardening?? I have thought I might do a course or something if I did leave work.

*Angie* - Good luck with the house hun. SOunds nerve wracking.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Sho I know you probably didn't mean it that way - and never forget I am so incredibly chuffed for you and that your bfp is an inspiration to me - but please don't make me feel bad for not being super positive and visualising I am pregnant. It is NOT the be all and end all for the outcome of tx, in fact Luc said that she tried to forget about the whole thing during her 2ww and went about her business as usual and had pretty much given up and then she got her bfp. Obviously I desperately hope that this time is going to be "it" but I also know from past experience that the more I hype it up the harder the fall if it doesn't work, and I'm sorry but I need to do what I can to protect myself during this long, difficult journey.

Sorry for this hormonal outburst but I sometimes get so tired of the lack of support on this site when I'm feeling down. It's almost like if you're not putting on a smiley face the whole time then people are not interested.

Over and out - I think I'll give this a rest now until after test day.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Right then here we go..........................

Sho- well done you                    !!!!! you must be over the moon!!

Monkey- Happy Birthday for the weekend sweetie    hope af stays away, so you can have a special pressie  !!!! enjoy working from home, are you still in your jimmies?

Jules- I was gutted to read your sad news hun, my thoughts are with you and dh, keep strong    Its just not fair is it  

Cheesy- hows you hunny bun? I cant believe you are going back to work already   dont go back to that nasty place!!!  

caro-you have been very good staying away from the evil pee sticks   I have everything crossed for you!!  

Miss TC- I am so sorry you have been wobbly hun   I dont suffer from full blown panic attacks  , but must have diddy mild ones when the white coat thing hits me & I flip out, so I really do feel your pain hun!!!!    I assume you have tried hypnotherapy etc etc etc I hope all is going according to plan with you and your lovely donor!!!!    

Alisha        

saz-   

Jules- still no kittens??   thats not fair huh??

Nibbles- how very very cute is smudge, I could just squeeze him   well done you for doing that nasty jab you clever old bean!!!   Nibbles come on hun   I have just read your last post, just you stay put   too many of us have vanished of late!!! 

Tash- hello my para little mate   did'nt you have an appt today?? or am I mistaken with my brain mush problem that I appear to have atm

Hi to Bendy,Barney, Ange, Elly, Em's,Piglet, jelly, Luc,KT,Os, Pots, Ali and everyone I have missed

Well I am on day 7 today of d/reg's and Im ok actually   apart from several hot flushes, one big freak out at dh last night (but it would have happened d/reg's or not)  and the usual tummy pains which have pretty much been part of my life for tha past year!!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Saz - Not sure if I said congrations to you yesterday, so Well done on your BFP!

Sho - Enjoy Jeremy Kyle! I can never believe the people on there and it always makes me feel lucky when I watch the programme that I have a loving, caring husband. I get annoyed at all the stupid kids though who don't know how lucky they are to have a baby after a druken fling the first time they ever had sex  

If you have time, would you be able to post a latest list, as I am in a bit of a muddle where everone is with treatment? Thanks  

Sumei - Good luck with your scan tommorow.

Caro - Well done for not testing early. I really hope that you get a BFP if you test later today or tomorrow. 

Nibbles - Well done on doing your injection. I hope the rest of the 2 weeks flies by for you. 

Angie - Hope the house is yours!

Tash - Hope that you are well. Any morning sickness yet?

Gill - Glad the D/R are not sending you too  

Monkey - I hope that you have a lovely birthday weekend. What have you got planned?
You asked about my FET. Well I am just waiting at the minute for A/F and then we can make a decision if we are going to start this month or next. I know that work shouldn't really get in the way of treatment, but my busiest time is at the end of the quarter, so the last week in June and first week in July is the worst time for me to be off. If we go for this month, then I think the E/T date would fall at the wrong time. However, when we went in for our implications meeting, I did ask if it was possible to stay on the D/R drugs for a bit longer so that we could delay the E/T for a week or so. Once A/F arrives we can make the decision.

Still no news on the kittens as we are getting them from a rescue place, but we have started at looking for things to buy for them, like beds and scratching posts etc which is exciting. 

Jules B xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - ofcourse your allowed to change your mind, its your mind after all, just made me smile    There is nowt wrong with alcohol, esp of the bubbly kind.  I've got a scan on Sat with MrS  

Caro - I meant those twinges you were getting are a good sign but as always they are so similar to signs of af and cyclogest so its so hard to tell at this stage.. Am so hoping its a really positive sign for you  

Gill - yeh you're right, I had my midwife appointment this am.  It was just a formality really filling in forms and referring me to Frimley    The midwife also gave me a lot of stuff to take home and read      Glad the de-regs are behaving and one go at dh isn't bad for you  
I managed to steel your appoint slot with MrS    Hows those little weeny fur balls of yours  

Nibbles - you have to do what you feel is best for you and no one esle.  No one can tell you how to feel and I think its so hard to stay totally positive in your 2ww.  Its only natural to protect yourself.  Give that gorg puppy a big hug and ofcourse dh  

Angie - good luck with the house, it sounds fab although I am imaginging my dream house when I read your post.  The bloody interest rates have gone up again though  

Jules - no ms for me although I still have that issue with excess saliva, like you get before your gonna vom    The steroids stop all ms though    Hope you get those kittens soon before they turn into cats    I guess tx takes up so much of your time that you need to be ready for it, so don't beat yourself up about timing


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Nibbles - well done on getting the injections sorted! What a relief not to have to go down to WN everyday. Hopefully they will get easier for you and keep your chin up.   You'll be fine. Its hard to stay positive but you had a BFP before and it will happen again I'm sure.  

Caro - Don't get too anxious, or paranoid!! Honestly, AF pains are perfectly normal to experience. Hang on in there!!   You must try to relax and do something to distract you to keep your mind off the wait. Are you working or taking time off?

Monkeylove - what a funky name!! Hope your AF starts before the weekend. What you doing for your Birthday, anything special? At least you can have a drink to celebrate!! 

Jules 77 - Good Luck for starting and for your AF to arrive. It all sounds rather complicated with the dates, but I'm sure it will all work out. It can be really annoying when you just want to know when its all going to happen.  

Saz - Hey, how're you feeling? You sound rather energetic and full of mischief   - feeding a baby cauliflower cheese!! That's going to be a well stinky nappy - yuk! And at leat youre getting some exercise with the dog walking, I've done nothing for ages and I'm waiting till after the scan tomottow before I attempt to go swimming....

Sho  - Hello, Is it your official test today? Or tomorrow? I think it would be fine to contact them anyway as you definately are preggers  The reason why I don't have a ticker, isn't because I'm waiting for the scan, although that's a very good point, I'm really rubbish and I don't know how to put one on!!! Can you tell me? 

Angie - How's it going? Sounds manic with the house. Hope it all gets sorted and good luck with it all.   Hope you are keeping well.

Thanks for your well wishes for my scan tomorrow. I know I'm suposed to be excited, but I'm actually crapping myself hoping that its in the right place, and there is a heartbeat, all the usual things people worry about. Here I am telling everyone else not to worry!!
I will let you know how it goes...I'm off to have a nap...

Sumei x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sumei - good luck with your scan tomorrow   I know how you feel.  I was so nervous in the waiting room beforehand but it was all worth it. I still get really nervous before each scan, its only natural.  There is a 'waiting for 1st scan' topic on the bun in the oven thread and you can go mad with the rest of em there


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I just have to say...(and sorry for the outburst)....

WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!!  WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!!  WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!!  WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!!

        

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG WHAT A DAY!!!! I'VE BEEN LIKE AN EXPECTANT FATHER ALL DAY!!!!

Love Ang xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

nibbles-I'm sorry I was actually trying to be encouraging but I take the point. I won't say another word about it. I didn't pick up from your post that you were perhaps a bit down or feeling a bit apprehensive. That is the downside of text I suppose rather than face to face conversation. Once again, sorry  I did think I was being supportive but don't be absent, give other people a chance to be supportive. 

NVH- yep, I'm not against the odd tipple but I can't handle my drink. I'm not exaggerating when I say one glass of wine and I am drunk, two, and I'm vomitting. So I don't think I should drink. One or two glasses a week or whatever is fine for all the normal people out there  

Gill- you've done a week already  thats gone so quickly. I know it drags when you're in the middle of it though  Never mind the tantrums, do you remember me saying that I nearly attacked my dh  seriously. And that was over some lamb meat balls if I remember rightly  hopefully it will be over soon. 

Sumei- my official test day is actually Monday  sshhh don't tell anyone. as for the tickers, you click on one. So you can click on mine which will take you to the lilliepie site, or click on someone with a tickerfactory one. They take you through it tep by step then you need to copy the html code and paste it into your signature. Save it and hey presto! 

jules- I will post a list, I was waiting for Caro, but I can always do another one can't I 

I can't remember what everyone else wrote so I will go back and have another look. 

as ever, let me know if I've missed anything off the list.

Oh yeah  well done Ange. whens the house warming party?   Seriously that is great news!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 June/July 
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 appointment 16th May

 Waiting to Start 









Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET 23rd June
Sukie Starting on next Day21
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
Julesx

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts 
Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 1st July 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Sukie starting 18th May
Pots at ARGC starting 18th May

DownRegging









MaryClarey
Gill
Strawbs

Stimming









Miss TC 

 2WW PUPO !! 









Steffan
Alisha
Nibbles

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Sumei
Saz24
Sho28
Caro01 - QMR

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD ? 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - well done on the house  whats it like then 

Sho - you light weight  one or two glasses a week, before tx I was on a bottle a day  

Anyway, in light of recent events etc etc etc the lovely mods created another thread for the pg WN ladies and the only person who has posted so far has been Angie.....
The number of pg ladies on here is growing and long may that continue, so shall we all take our pg, scan, ms etc etc chitty chat over there  This way we can leave this thread for tx support and other gutter chit chat  And if someone is interested in our scans/progress and want advice etc they are more than welcome to pop over. That way everyone is happy  
I really don't feel comfortable talking about my pg on this thread, esp knowing how difficult tx is and the dreaded 2ww. I could also do with some support from people I know from here so it would be a good place to go for that too. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91962.0


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Angie - Well done on getting the house   

Sho - Thanks for the updated list. It is good to see so many woking ladies in the waiting for scans and Beans on board sections!

Jules B xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey girlies

Nibbles, sorry you are feeling down hun, but well done on doing the jab yourself, you should have seen me when i went to do my 1st d/r jab, i really freaked out, got so stressed out that i refused to do it, luckly dh took over and told me how stupid i was being, i actually started having a tantrum like a child, please dont go, i know exactly how you feel, i am dreading starting again, take care hun  

Sho, is it sinking in yet hun   

Nvh, i bet it was lovely to finally get booked in with the midwife, makes it all seem real, i have no problem what so ever about you posting on here, but i would be just as happy catching up with your news on the pg thread, you know me hun, when i hear all the good news, it helps take my dread away of starting again, gives me hope  

Angie, congratulations on your new house, how exciting, you know what they say, new house, new baby, so pleased for you  

Gill, my love, glad to hear only one outburst on the d/r, i was worse near the end, poor dh, i think he thought he was living with a mad women  

Sumei, goodluck for your scan tomorrow, i am sure everything will be fine hun  

Jules77, nice to hear from you hun, we could be FET cycle buddies  

JulesLH, hope you are ok hun, glad you downed the bottle of vino, it does help, after my chemical pg, i think i got through 2 bottles, well almost, before i crashed into bed

Emma/Ali, miss you both, hope that you are ok  

Caro, goodluck for testing tomorrow hun, i have everything crossed for you  

Alisha, hope that you are ok, thoughts are with all you PUPO girls  

Hi to Miss TC, Wildcats, Monkey, Bendy, Kt, Cheesy, Piglet, Os, Barney, Luc(havent heard from you in ages, hope all is ok) Fingers, Posh, Babydreams, Beanie, Pots, Karen and everyone else, sorry if have missed you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Can't stop for long as I have to dash out in a bit, another busy day  so sorry for not many personals but i'm only reading back the last few messages!

Angie -  well done on the house - you will have to invite me to the HW party! 

Nibbles - Smudge is gorgeous! MrW wants to dognap him (I don't think Rasher would be too pleased though!).  

Gill - hot flushes are a pain, I hope things are ok with you and DH now 

Jules77 - Kittens - now we are talking!  I would catnap those for sure, I adore kittens, they are all soooo cute.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls....Ali the lurker here.....i must admit i have been finding it difficult to post on here with all the baby chat going on. I am really happy for you all but after 5 attempts it hurts like hell. As NVH said this is an IVF thread not a bun in the oven.
Well done for all the BFP recently.....Woking r doing well
Good luck to all the 2wwers and all the girls starting/having treatment especially my good friends Emma and Gill.
JulesX....i am so sorry, i know exactly how u must feel...been there
Myra...miss u too...thanks for thinking about me
Nibbles...thinking of you loads
Well back to lurking...felt i needed to say my bit...hope you all understand
Love ya all
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVh- I'm a cheap night out  that's why my husband married me  On the different board issue. I want to just say that I think the majority of people are ok with peoples happy news, but I don't want to upset anyone. I'll always consider this my main home though  

Jules77- yes it is reassuring seeing so many people in treatment and getting good results 

Wildcat- I think mr W is going to have to fight my dh for Nibbles' puppy he is absolutely gorgeous isn't he. All pups are but he is especially nice.... until he craps on your floor  

thanks Tarango I think it is important to leave there with a realistic idea of what your success will be. I wish I had done that at first. I just assumed that when sperm meets egg you're pregnant. Unfortunately it doesn't always work out like that. ASk about the 1 or 2 embyro thing as well, you don't want any surprises on the day.


Ali- I'm glad you have popped in and wish we could see more of you  How are things going with you? Have you made any decisions about the future? I think of you often 


It has been a tricky time on this thread recently. As things have been so quiet I did think that some chat was better than no chat at all, but since things are picking up I shall join the others on the other thread with the hope that eventually we will only need one thread because we all will be pregnant   I really hope that.

Evening to everybody else especially the PUPO girls and the poor souls down regging xxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Angie* - Congrats on the House. Brilliant news, you must be thrilled.

*Sumei* - Good luck again for your scan tomorrow.

*Gill* - Glad to hear your d/rs are going ok.

We cracked and have tested 1 day early. I cannot believe it but we got a BFP!! I cannot believe we have been so lucky as to fall on our 1st go - I feel so blessed. I truly never thought I would get to see that blue line. I really wasn't sure what it would be and was in floods of tears _before_ we went to look at it. Thank you all so much for your support. It is truly amazing how generous and thoughtful everyone is with their knowledge and their well wishes. I am really touched. Dh is off to get some Fish and Chips as a treat and a half bottle of bubbly for himself. I've never seen him so happy.

I hope it's ok if I stick around, I promise to be sensitive - I will never forget for one minute how hard this journey is.

Take care all,
Caro


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Caro - Well Done hunnie that's great news and I'm delighted for you both


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow!!!! Caro you lucky thing. Congratulations honey that is brilliant news. I can't believe what a roll woking is on. I knew I should have waited before I updated that list  Well done honey, enjoy your fish and chips xxx

Piglet I have pm'ed you.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Caro     ​
Seems like Woking is on a roll!!! Shame I am only honorary and not actually at your clinic 

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Oh my god Caro      thats amazing, i'm so happy for you, i reckon we all must have sat on the same chair in the waiting room!!!! 

Congratulations, mmmmmm fish and chips, you've set me off now!!!!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

CARO well done hun!! that's brilliant        

good luck  sumei with your scan tomorrow 

Ang that's brilliant news about your house... well done!

Nibbles forgot to say.. your puppy is soooooooooo gorgous... i could eat him..  i think some of us at one time or another have all probably felt like we didn't get the support we had hoped for nibbles.. its easier just to take a few days break from it all tbh.. but i do know where you're coming from.. I have been with my dp for a long time and whether naturally or assisted ..it hasn't worked for us and its hard trying to maintain a postive attitude after sooo long  I had a few down days recently too... we all need support .. otherwise we wouldn't be here  take care hun

miss tc hope the appointment/scan went well 

hi to everyone else  cheeesy enjoy your 6 weeks


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for your congratulations *Piglet, Saz, Miss TC, Sho and Alisha * - although it's Queen Mary's Roehampton (not WN) that got us there on my very surprise NHS go (I was about to start my 1st IVF go at WN - after a couple of IUIs - when I was contacted for my NHS go at QMR out of the blue). Although I do think the Lap and Ov Drilling etc. that Mr C did at WN probably did me a huge amount of good. Plus it was Mr C who was kind enough to refer us for an NHS go (my NHS Gyne refused...) so he does deserve a lot of the thanks!!

Fish and Chips were lovely!!

Caro


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sumei and Miss TC ............Hope your scans are great!

I scanned a lady today that had in vitro in Kenya and she has twins!!!(they put 3 back) She is 42. She was so happy!

Caro......................CONGRATULATIONS.................................

How lucky are you ................first time around.............................

Angie ....great news about your house!

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi all

Caro - Well Done thats fab news      

Good luck to all the rest pupo


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Caro - I am so pleased for you hun. That is great news!            

Os

x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS CARO, WELL DONE

                

It was yesterday last year I found out I was pregnant   

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all!

I still can't sleep 

Alisha- There isn't long for you to go now my love. I so hope that you have good news to share with us soon. Are you taking it easy, or are you keeping yourself busy? 

TC- how are things going with you? 

Caro- I'd forgotten that it was your NHS go  Wow! Good for you, how lucky  

Babydreams- do you have a scanner in your house. If not I think you should invest in one becuase you could make a fortune, especially off NVH   

Morning Cheesy glad to see someone else is up with me 

TMI coming up!!!! I'm having major problems with my bottom!  I can't work out if it is metformin bum or cyclogest bum  or a combination of both. Its only in the mornings but boy oh boy!!!........

Gill- hope you're doing ok. Have I missed you saying when your baseline scan is?  Hope you're doing ok

Nibbles- hope you're doing ok as well 

Karen- if you're around I'm pretty sure you have started or are starting your downregs soon. Good luck honey!!! 

I'm not doing much today. I have been making Wedding and birthday cakes non stop all week so I'm taking it easy today. I hope you will all be around to entertain me


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Morning everyone,

to tired to do personals, i'll try later!!!!!!! just wanted you all know i'm around.xxxx

Love me


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

by the way Good luck Sumei!!!!  can't wait to hear what is going on in there xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Caro - Congratulations hun, WOW!!!!  Well done you, I am so pleased that you got a       Look at you and dh pushing the boat out and celebrating with fish and chips  

Sho - not sure whats going on with your bum, to be honest i haven't had a runny bum since I started tx    Sometimes if you eat something the metformin might not agree and get rid of it, or it could be the cyclogest.  However, I must say that I have been quite regular since my bfp...most days I go twice a day.

Ali - hope you will come back and post on here  

Myra - Yeh I know how you feel hun, its just not everyone shares the same view and like Sho said, this is my real home but just to keep the peace and not upset anyone we have that other thread as back up.  I've just popped over there and there's lots ot chitty chat so i'll go and catch up in a moment.  Hope your doing ok.

Sumei - good luck today  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- its been going on since about Saturday really. I'm not bothered because its only in the morning but (TMI) the force is really hurting me  We really are sharing some details here aren't we    you now know th velocity of my evacuations and I know how many times a day you go


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Firstly, mega congrats to Caro         Woohoo - did you get any sleep or are you still too excited!

Good luck for your scan Sumei    

Sho - hope your bum problems settle down soon - but it will all be worth it  

Alisha and Nibbles    

Angie - excellent news on the house   We've just signed up to have our loft converted as we live in such a handy place for Woking Station we've decided to stay put for a few years but DH needs a bigger office as he works from home alot. Once he's in the loft - we can actually have the 3rd bedroom back as hopefully - dare I say it a nursery    

Well I feel like I've become a wino   Did have a very sore head yesterday but it was just what the doctor ordered. Had to do a couple of hours babysitting for a neighbour last night. She knows that we are having IVF and said she'd find someone else if I wasn't up to it. But more wine was offered so couldn't refuse   Got to bed at 1am but fortunately no fuzzy head today - unless it's still be in my system - good job I'm a London commuter   It will hit me later!

Have a quiet weekend lined up - have to make the garden presentable before MIL arrives next Friday for the weekend. Oh just remembered - finally having my highlights done tomorrow - got to cover the grey hairs   So that will cheer me up - will have to get DH to take me out for a meal   Oh no more wine  

Then come Monday - back on the wagon to get fit and ready for the next rollercoater ride at WN     Wildcat - how's your training going - did you hit the 14lbs  

Ali - good to see you popping in from time to time - hope you're ok too. Em - hope you are ok too?

Morning and   to everyone else - Soz for only a few personals - I'm going to sit down at the weekend and work out where everyone is so that I don't forget anyone  .

Must go and do some work.

Take are all,

Love Jules LH x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Jules  Loft conversions add loads to the value of your house don't they. A bit of vino will do you good. Let your hair down. As  have said, booze kicks my ass and I end up on the floor after 2 units  you're probably still drunk and thats why you're not hung over yet  I do think getting fit helps with tx. I didn't do anything major I just have a trampoline but I think it helped me. Good luck with it!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Damn - did a long post and now it has disappeared. How annoying!

I can't remember everything but I know I did say congrats to Caro    - fantastic news. 

To Nibbles and Alisha   

Ali - lovely to "see" you - have your booked your holiday yet?

Jules77 - thanks for the update re your FET - I think if work is going to be stressful it is best to leave the FET for another month. You need to be as calm as possible, not worrying about what is going on at the office.

Gill - one week down, when's your baseline scan?

Sumei - good luck for your scan.

Hi to all the pregnant ladies 

I know I have missed things I wrote before so sorry.

Thanks for the birthday wishes -I have a lovely weekend of eating and drinking planned. Just how I like it! Healthy living can start next week.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW!!!! another one!!!!   

Caro....CONGRATULTIONS HUN!!!!!!!!!!         
I bet you're on  

Lots of love to you and DH xx

Ang x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Monkey - its so frustrating when that happens  I find the best thing to do is to copy before I post just in case...

Enjoy your lovely weekend 

Ange- Have you come down after your house buying saga yesterday? Do you know how long it will take to move in?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sho.... It was VERY stressful yesterday, also because I so wanted to be able to ring Jason to say we'd got it (as he was at work). I think he deserved a bit of good news after the last few months.
I am filling out all the solicitors forms today and Jason's getting the mortgage finished, but if all goes smoothly, we could be in in abt 2months as there are only 3 of us in the chain.

I just hope that it's fate about the last 2 IVF's as this really is our dream home and we probably wouldn't have risked pushing ourselves financially if I was pg. Hopefully it means we were meant to have this home first, so that our babies will also have their dream home  

I'm off in a bit as heaps to do, but will catch you soon.

Ang xxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh 2 months would be great! House buying is so stressful, although I have to say selling is (I think) i little bit more so. We had terrible trouble selling our flat, and in the end I had to complain to the law society about my solicitor and evntually we got £1500 back off him. My next door neighbours wife is a legal secretary and she told me that since then he had been done for fraud!!  Absolute nightmare isn't it. But all the best with it   So glad it is working out and hopefully you can fill it with babies


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

I have never posted on this thread before, but I wanted to ask you about the Woking Nuffield.  I am an ARGC girl and I have a lovely five month baby boy as a result of treatment with Mr. T.  I am extremely grateful to the ARGC and would go there again for treatment.  We have five frosties stored there.  However, we live in Camberley and now that we have a baby commuting to London won't be that easy.  I am thinking about going for a consultation at Woking and I would be really grateful for some feedback on your treatment experiences.  

Soulcyster


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi and Welcome Soulcyster and congratulations too!    I am sure that everyone will agree that WN is a great clinic, very friendly and personal.  They have very good success rates too, 2nd to the ARGC so you'll be in good hands.  did you have any special treatment at the ARGC, if so just make sure you mention everything to the cons at Woking as and when you book your appointment.  They are very busy so I would ge in quick if I were you.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi  Soulcyster and congratulations on your baby! 

Well I came to Woking from Hammersmith which didn't have results anywhere near as good as Woking so  we are not quite in the same position, but one of the reasons I decided to leave Hammersmith was the commute. It was hellish getting to London all the time and just added to the stress of it all. 

As you know the stats at Woking are excellent, well above the national average. So that is something to think about.

I have found the nurses on the whole wonderful. Caroline in particular is an absolute star and will bend over backwards to help. I had an issue with one nurse and it was dealt with appropriately and discretely and I got an apology so I was happy with that. 

I have had four goes altogether and am so so glad that I came to Woking. I think the science behind it as well as the care and the tailoring of the medication was essential for me to get my long awaited BFP, so obviously I will recommend it. The waiting list is massive at the moment. You may want to just get the ball rolling anyway and you can always change your mind. Once you have that initial consultation though, you start treatment straight away, but the clinic is in very high demand at the moment because of the stats and the outside London location.

Good luck


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its been far too quiet on here today ladies 

Sumei- I hope it was good news today 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Caro That is excellent news welldone







I'm so pleased for you 

Tarango Good luck for Monday x

MissTC sorry work is stressing you out, panic attacks are awful  Hope your feeling better x

Hi to all WN ladies 

Sukie


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Well done Caro on your  . You must be on  
Alisha & Nibbles I hope that you are ok. I have my everything crossed from you.  
Monkeylove - hope you have a super birthday.    
Sho - I hope your botty explosions ease off soon !!
JulesLH - Have fun at the hairdressers.
Soulcyster - My experience at Woking has always been positive. I have found the nurses helpful and have always been well looked after. It is a busy clinic so you may have a to wait a while for an appointment, so the sooner you book one the better!
Tash - I think you have a scan tomorrow with Mr S. I hope all goes well.
Angie - Will there be much to do to your new house when you move in?
Gill - I hope the D/R are going well.
Sumei - I hope your scan went well today.
Sukie - Love the fireworks in your post!

Right - I am off to make a snack before going ten pin bowling. It is my last match before the end of season so I hope I do well!

I have another busy weekend plan so probs won't be on until Monday.

Take care all and have a nice weekend.

Jules B xxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have a good nice relaxing weekend all especially those Pupo girls I hope the weather isnt too bad and you enjoying your other halfs pampering you and look foward to hearing your results next week

Thinking of you all

Ktx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks *Babydreams, Posh, Os, Tash, Jules LH, Monkey, Angie, Sukie, Jules B*.

*Cheesy* - that's so nice to know I've found out the same day as you did last year.

*Sho* - Sorry to hear about your bottom problems!!

*Tash * - We're wild aren't we - £5 fish and chips and we're delighted. Cheap dates!!

*Jules LH* - What are you planning for you get fit campaign?

*Angie* - Yes, absolutely !! Hope you are still feeling excited about your house. Sounds like a lovely fresh start.

Welcome *Soulcyster* - as the others have said, get yourself referred to WN while you make up your mind as the waiting list is long. I have found them to be great.

*Nibbles* and *Alisha* - Hope you are ok? Hope you have some nice things to do over the weekend to take your mind off the 2ww.

*Sumei* - Hoping your scan was good news.

I took the day off work as I didn't sleep much at all with all the excitement. Just had a 2 hour nap so hopefully that will help. Thanks for all your kind wishes - still trying to take it in tbh!

Take care all,
Caro


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone Happy Friday! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeee

Haven't been on for what seems like ages and don't think I'm going to remember everyone in the personals, sorry!

Firstly,

[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]*Fantastic news Sho!!!!!*[/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size]

you must be sooooooooooooo chuffed. Am so happy for you and DH. Enjoy your 

*Caro * - Woo hooo another BFP on the thread!! Congratulations! First time lucky is fab!

*Nibbles and Alisha* -   for you both xx

*Gill* - Glad to hear you are doing OK. How are you feeling in general about this cycle? Are you having the lovely Gestone again?? 

*Angie* - Great news about the house. We are hoping to move this summer, I can't wait. Would be good to have something else to t hink about!!!

Just over a week til my lap now to zap that endo. Still hoping to be OK for d/r near end of June but I guess just have to see how things go. One of my friends offered to be a host surrogate if we need her...bless!

Still not started that Co enzyme Q 10, bottle remains unopened. Is there any point in starting it now do you think or wait til d/r? Do you continue with it after ET too?? So much on the net not sure what to do 

 to everyone else including Posh, Karen, Tash, Jules LH, Babydreams, Monkeylove, Angie, Os, Sukie, Jules B., Cheesy, Ali, NVH, Soulcyster, Sumei, KT, Tarango, Emma (if you are out there!), Minow (also if you are out there somewhere!!)...and everyone else I know I have forgotten to mention!

Have a great weekend. DH away tonight so just me and the dog! Oh well, at least I can hog the remote control!

xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Caro* (think it was you who asked!!) my photo is of Myrtos Beach in Kefalonia. A beautiful place!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya )

Jules enjoy the bowling. I'm going myself on Monday. Dh has a load of youths coming to his unit for "lok at life" which is basically work experience. They are taking them all out for a pizza and bowling so I've been roped into it  I'm rubbish at it. My 2 year old neice beat me last time and we both had the guide rails 

Barney- thanks hun!!  We are really pleased and relieved as we were really running to the end of our reserves of money, energy, desire etc... Fingers crossed we won't have to do it again. I hope the lap goes well. You've had it before I know but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be and I'm glad I had it done. Funnily enough, there is a school of thought that laparoscopy and hysteroscopy can help you t get pregnant by flushing the tubes through and preparing the lining. Funny how I had that done in Feb and am pregnant now   I took the Q10 as well this time. I started taking it at some point before tx started. It won't hurt you to take it now and I'm still taking it. 

Hi Sukie, Pots, KT, Minow, Emma, Gill, Ali, Mary clarey, Monkey, strawbs, tarango and everyone else


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Sho   Take it easy and enjoy the wk end

  Good luck to all pupo girls


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi ladies
how you all doing?? well looks like its just me and nibbles on the 2ww now ... how you doing nibbles??
don't leave me on my lonesome....  
getting really frustrated.. with not knowing one way or the other.. the dreaded af niggles have started.. which i reckon is probably not the best so late in the 2ww.. dp wouldn't let me test this morning.. but will probably 'do it' before test day as its a stressy week next week at work and need to be slightly prepared.. havn't got any sore (.)(.) or anything like that so.. .. well you know   

have actually nearly finished my first assignment   just got to type it up now ..at last..  

sho and caro still expect you're up there somewhere attached to the ceiling   hope you like the view  

sho i dunno about fet being more difficult...probably less symptoms and the steroids will mask an amount too but tbh i feel a bit more confident with all the drugs that i'm taking.. feel they will be beneficial either now or in the future ..i think it is more relaxed because of the financial element really as its not often you get to blow nearly 5k in one go on something..  i wish!

barney get them co enzyme down your neck!.. nvh took them too, i take them on during tx and on/off during the 2ww ..best of luck with the lap.. can only be a good thing look at sho  

miss tc hope you're feeling better .. have you got the relax cd?? i find it really helps me.. been listening to it before getting up and its a lovely way to start the day   where are you now in the tx process??

happy birthday monkeylove and bendy..     

can see you pregnant ladies are enjoying the other thread.. well done.. at last! can't be arsed posting over there so you'll have to get your butts over here from time to time .. will have a wee lurk from time to time but its too much at this stage of the 2ww and certainly don't want to meddle with fate.. iykwim  

sumei glad the scan went well 

Welcome Soulcyster   even though wn treat alot of people.. it still seems 'small and personal' which is nice and somehow you feel hopeful you're not jsut a number .. i think everyone's tx seems to be well tailored to each couple and the fact that you get assigned a consultant helps ao you're not trying to play catch up all the time with different ones.. on the whole we're very pleased with our tx so far.. still waiting for that elusive bfp  though ...

gill howz the d-regging going?? have you turned completely   yet? 

hi to all you other ladies   enjoy your   weekend


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Bendybird and Monkeylove. Hope you're having a lovely time   

Alisha and Nibbles    

Fortunately, I haven't had to wait long for nature to take it's course. I had a little spotting on Wed. and Thurs. and then started getting quite bad tummy cramps on Fri. afternoon. Then Fri. evening it started. Which in some ways I was glad as it will hopefully mean no surgery but in another way not as part of me was praying they had got it wrong    I had a few tears with DH last night - we were going to go out for a drink but I was in so much pain we stayed in and watched a film on Sky Box Office. Cramps are even worse today but Lindsay did warn me that could be the case. DH has to travel up North tomorrow afternoon for work so I'll have to be strong as I hate being on my own in the house at the best of times but it will be even worse tomorrow   

Just going to take each day as it comes and try and keep busy with nice things and not let work take over as I do have a habit of letting that happen    As soon as WN say it's ok for me to start the next Tx then I'm going go for it. Unfortunately at 41 time is not on our side. Going to Longleat next Thursday and only 8 weeks to our windsurfing holiday. So need to get back into the gym tomorrow to get fit and lose a few pounds  . Couldn't go today - just had my hair done and can't mess it up  

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend   

Love Jules LH x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning girls

How are you all?

Have just been trying to catch up with you lot 

*Bendybird and Monkeylove * - I hadnt realised you were celebrating birthdays!









*Alisha and Nibbles* - how are you two MUPO ladies doing Sending you both lots and lots of  

*Jules * - oh honey, just a huge hug for you  I can't imagine what you must be feeling like right now 

*Sho and Caro* - bet you are both still on   I am so pleased for you guys    

*Soulcyster* - welcome from an honorary Woking Girl  These are a great bunch, they will look after you well  

To everyone I haven't mentioned above, a huge hello and big hugs 

Thanks to everyone for asking how my treatment is going and sympathising over my panic attacks. Unfortunately they are still with me and I am still finding it difficult to eat anything. BUT I am definitely improving, and reckon by the time I have that ET I will be back on track again    

The clinic rang me on Friday and my donor Angel is good to go for EC on Monday, so *IF* we get some eggs, and *IF* they fertilise, ET will be going ahead on Wednesday!! Baz and I have to go to the hospital tomorrow for him to "spit in a cup"  and I will get my first gestone injection. I am already on 3 x progynova tabs a day and yesterday I had to start the cyclogest. I have also been advised to take baby aspirin this time too!

So, that's my news anyway

Love and luck and  to you all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Morning all,

Alisha - not long now, have you done a test yet, if not are you going to do one? good luck hun.  

Nibbles - Same for you not long, hope you are feeling well.  

Jules - hope you are well.  good luck with the fitness!!!!!

Monkeylove and Bendy -     

Gill - how are you doing on the D-Reggs? hope your not too emotional!!!!! 

Miss TC - hope all goes well for you on monday, keep us posted. 

Hello to everyone else i've missed.

What crap wether this weekend and it's really quiet on here!!
i've not been up to much this weekend, just monging on the sofa and eating loads of rubbish food!!!

Enjoy your sunday.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello!

What a wet and horrible day!! 

Alisha and nibbles- hope you are both doing ok

Alisha- Its a nerve racking time isn't it.  Those niggles are symptomatic of both your AF and a pregnancy and it is so hard to know what is happening. I know how it feels only too well  I'm glad that the extra drugs you are on are giving you moe confidence. I know that the steroids mask your symtpoms so the lack of sore boobs may not be indicative of anything. You're right the cost of FET is certainly more appealing than a fresh go.  I hope these next couple of days go quickly for you and that you have some wonderful news  

Julesx- what can I say  I'm sorry this is happening and so sorry that the pain is adding insult to injury. I hope your dh comes home soon to give you a big cuddle 

TC- I'm sorry you are still having the panic attacks but so glad that it looks like things are on schedule. Good luck to you, your dh and your donor for tomorrow. I hope she has lots and lots of eggs for you to share.  

Howdy Saz!!! Did you have a good time in Basingstoke? Hope your weekend is going ok despite the weather.

Gill- hope you are doing ok 

Well yesterday I had a Wedding cake to deliver. Thankfully for them the weather didn't look to bad over there. Everything went pretty well and as it was such an early affair, we were able to go to Basingstoke in the afternoon. Bought a few things and had a spot of lunch. 

We went to a surprise birthay party last night as well which was nice and we had a good time.

I haven't got much planned for today. I could do with doing a spot of irong but I can't really be bothered!! Got lots of cakes to make this week and got an apointment with a specialist on Tuesday to see about gettng some scars removed. In a way it is a bit pointless now because I doubt I can have the surgery that is required but he may be able to offer me a plan for the future. 

Hope you all have good weekends xx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Tracy I went through a bad spell in Jan with the panic attacks not eating and getting upset stomaches  Hope you fell better soon and good luck this week 

Alisha Good luck hun

Hope everyone had a good weekend  

Sukie


----------



## JulietH (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi all - can I join you?

I'm currently counting the days until the de-frosting of my embies at WN (medicated FET) and am hoping all will be successful for a ET on Friday 25th!  

Good luck to you all and wishing you lots of babydust!

J x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

Although its very quiet on here now..........

Just came on to wish Alisha all the luck in the world for testing, have been thinking about you hun and really hope that tomorrow brings you all your dreams, so hope this is the one hun, all my fingers and toes crossed for you    

Nibbles, hope things are going ok for you hun, not long now and also as the same as Alisha, thoughts are with you  

Juliet, goodluck with your FET, it will be my turn in June/July, hope all goes well with your embie thaw, i am sure all will be fine hun and you will have them back with you soon where they belong  

Gill, hope the d/rs are going ok hun and you are not pulling your hair out, love ya  

Emma/Ali  

Miss TC, hope all goes well next week for you and that you get loads of lovely embies  

Hi to everybody else, miss you all and the chat


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Hi Juliet Good luck for ET


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning ladies 

Juliet Welcome  i hope we can offer you lots of support during your FET. I hope the time to your transfer goes quickly. I have added you to our list 

Alisha- I know it is getting very close now and my fingers are crossed for you hun  

Nibbles- hope you are doing ok 

Gill- hope those d/regs aren't too awful for you  

as for me, lots of cakes to make this week. Its really busy now heading into the "Wedding season" which is good, but I'm so lazy   

hi to all the Woking ladies


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 June/July 
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 appointment 16th May

 Waiting to Start 









Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET 23rd June
Sukie Starting on next Day21
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
Julesx

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts 
Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 1st July 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Sukie starting 18th May
Pots at ARGC starting 18th May

DownRegging









MaryClarey
Gill
Strawbs

Stimming









Miss TC 
Juliet H

 2WW PUPO !! 









Alisha
Nibbles

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Saz24: scan due 29th May EDD 16th Jan 2008
Sho28: scan 29th May midwife 6th June EDD 18th Jan 2008
Caro scan 4th June EDD 15th Jan 2008
 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD ? 
Sumei EDD ?? 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Well I am so behind with all the news now - I haven't had internet at home since we moved so this is the first chance I've had to catch up.  Well we're in at last - still quite a few boxes to unpack but we got more done than I expected and it already really feels like home.

Sho - what can I say.  I am so so so happy for you and your dh.  I've been dying to know how you got on and it has absolutely made my day to hear your news       

Caro & Saz - well done to you two too - Woking is really on a roll at the moment!

Alisha - tons of luck for today    

Nibbles - hope you are feeling a bit better.  It is such a rollercoaster isn't it  

Gill- glad to hear the d/regs aren't too bad at the moment.  You okay otherwise hun?

Angie - brilliant news on the house.  We moved in to ours on Thursday and I love it!  You just know when you've found the right one don't you!

Tracey - just wanted to wish you loads of luck for this week.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you    

Kate - can't believe your nearly in single figures - how exciting!

Tash - you okay hun?  Any symptoms yet?

Barney - good to hear from you  

Myra - how did your FET implications meeting go.  We were in teh same day but not until 5pm so would have missed you.  Just waiting on AF now - on day 44 and no sign - I have never been this late before, sod's law    When are you starting?

Jules - have you decided to start this cycle?  I know what you mean about fitting it in with work  

 to everyone else and apologies to anyone I've missed, will go back and read through properly in a bit x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks *Barney*. Good luck with your Lap. There's a great link for advice for preparing for a Lap - have you seen it? I can try to find it you haven't. Yes - was me who asked about your piccie. It looks beautiful!!

*Sho* - lol at you with your bowling guide rails!!

*Monkey* - hope you are enjoyed your Birthday weekend. *Bendy* - any big plans for yours?

*Alisha * - I had my first AF pains 10 days post transfer and no sore boobs either.   vibes for you.

*Nibbles* - Hope you are ok and those injections are getting easier.

*Jules LH * - you poor thing having to through something so awful. I'm thinking of you. Take it easy with the gym and things - your body is going through a lot.

*Miss TC* - Fingers criossed for your donor EC today. Really hoping you get some great eggs. Hope you are managing to eat a little.

*Juliet H* - Welcome to the thread!

Hello *Myra* - hope you are ok.

Thanks *Karen.* How are you love? So annoying waiting for your AF. Hope she gets a move on.

Hello to anyone else around at the mo.

Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

I haven't had chance to catch up properly cause I was away at the weekend and now busy at work  

Good luck to the 2wwer's     

What crap weather we are having


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen  I have been wondering about you. I had forgotten that you have moved house. This explains your absence  I'm glad you are settling in nicely. Its exciting moving house but such hard work. As long as everything works out for us we will move as well. Won't be for a while yet though. I hope your AF turns up soon

Caro- Hiya 

I'm so behind now I should have a cake in the oven by now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning

I just wanted to sell Hellooo and wishing loads of luck to Alisha and Nibbles I really hope it is good news brewing.

Hope everyone else is all ok and dont too down with this horrid weather we are having what happened to the hottest summer ever that they had predicted??

Karen Glad your all in your new house now and settling in - dont worry about boxes we still have some to empty and we moved here 3 years ago next month!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm here again  

Having a generally crappy day  

First things first. Don't think it's worked this time. Why? Because it's now 7dpt of 3-day-transfer and I feel nothing except occasional sharp pains in the region of my right ovary. My boobs are their usual small size, not full/heavy at all or painful (the pain from ec/pregnyl has subsided) which I know from past experiences is NOT a good sign at this stage. I also don't feel bloated, which I did the time I got my bfp. I haven't got increased mucus which again I got when I was pg. And my skin is starting to get spotty which it only does when af is on its way. When I'm pg I get really dry smooth skin with visible smaller pores. So there you go. Time will tell but my bet would be on bfn. And for those of you who think that positive thinking is key - obviously it's never over till it's over and I will keep hoping, I am ALWAYS hoping till the bitter end   

It's DH's birthday tomorrow and I want nothing more than a bfp for him, he so deserves it and would make an amazing Dad  

Secondly, I feel really angry and disappointed at work that they could not be a little flexible and let me work part time or from home for a few months thus forcing me to hand my notice in. I don't want to leave!! My customers and colleagues are without exception really upset too and whilst this is nice for me (ie they appreciate me!) it also highlights the fact that my manager's made a mistake. Bl**dy idiot  

I worry that I'll become lonely and depressed at home, and that I won't be able to find such a good job ever again. Sometimes I think I must be mad - I've actually voluntarily given up a really interesting and well paid job with great benefits 
Now my cv will keep looking erratic - the longest I've ever stayed in a job is 3 years  
To date, including my current job, I've worked for 5 different companies in 11 years!!!
I kind of visualised that I would stay in this job until I had a baby but I can't get frickin' pregnant  

Sorry about the rant, I just feel so down   and I know this is not the general tone of this thread as everybody is so super positive all the time but that's the way it is, feel free to ignore me, I will shut up now     

xxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nibbles - I'm sorry you're having such a [email protected] time. Work worries are the last thing you need. Is it likely that you moron boss will realise his mistake and reconsider your request after you've left and you're much missed?

 still keeping everything crosed for you both


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Piglet  
It just gets on top of me sometimes.

See, I managed to scare everyone away again  
That's why I should keep away from this board, people just want to hear good things not when it's rough


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Nibbles sorry to hear you're having such a bad time with work and feel that you have no symptoms. Chin up chuck   . 

Well I've had a nightmare morning! I hope it never happens to anyone on this thread but when I mentioned that 'nature was taking it's course'. Well she's now gone on a rampage   . The bleeding that started on Friday was ok and more than my usual af which I expected. Had very bad cramps yesterday and through the night. Bleeding is now torrential - sorry if tmi - in the 1 hr 15 mins it took me to get to work. The bleeding had gone through 2 lots of sanitary protection onto my pants and trousers - fortunately I was wearing black so no one would notice. Anyway, had a mad dash to High Street Ken to buy new knickers (pack of 5) and jeans (which for one consolation are very flattering  !!!). Higher absorbancy sanitary wear and wet wipes. I'm now all sorted but knicker checking every half hour   If the cramps and bleeding get any worse I'll ring WN but I think this is probably norrmal - well hopefully it is  

DH in Manchester today but he's rearranged his appointments so he could leave early this morning to get up there and is coming home tonight. So relived that he's doing that as don't want to be on my own at a time like this  

Hope you're all ok on another soggy day!!!

Jules LH x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon! 

Nibbles- i'm sorry you're having such a rough time. You know your own body so I won't say anything about your feeling that perhaps this tx hasn't worked. Obviously I hope that it turns around and you have some good news. I will say that I didn't stay bloated thoughout the whole 2ww and had sharp ovary pain as well. but as I say, you know best and you clearly don't want me to say "stay positive" so you feel how you want to feel.

As for your job, it sounds like you don't want to leave. Is there anyway you can retract your resignation and keep working there? Not working or working from home does take some getting used to I have to say, but I don't regret it now and I wouldn't have even if this tx hadn't worked but it is a personal thing really. 

I don't think people stay away when there is bad news here. As you know, people have been staying away for a while for other reasons and pg girls aren't "allowed" for want of a better word, to post about whats happening with them, on this thread anymore, and that means that people probably feel uncomfortable offereing the support that they would like to. So it is quiet right now. I've been busy this morning otherwise I would have answered your post sooner. But I do empathise with your situation, tx is frustrating, exhausting and painful and with job issues as well I can understand how you are feeling. 

i hope you feel better soon 

Jules- so sorry about what you are going through. It really is adding insult to injury for you isn't it you poor thing. Not to make light of it, but a nice flattering pair of jeans is hard to come by  Glad that dh is coming home to be with you tonight as well. I hope you are looking after eachother 

Take care

Alisha- sending you positive vibes  Hope you are doing ok


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nibbles - sorry to hear that you are having such a rough day. I am more than happy for you to post on here when you are feeling down - I have plenty of days like that when I just feel like it is never going to happen. It's generally hard sharing that with people in the "real" world, when it seems like no one else has any problems with having a baby so that is exactly why this board is great. I really hope you are wrong about this cycle but I knew on my fresh cycle that it hadn't worked and now how crap that feels.  

Re work - is there anyone else you could speak to apart from your immediate boss? It does seem a shame to leave a job you enjoy as there aren't that many of those around - how about trying to freelance for them instead, would that be a possibility? 

Jules - sorry to hear about the horrible heavy bleeding - I have head that from other people as well but if you're at all worried I would give Woking a call just to reassure yourself. 

Alisha - I think you are testing tomorrow so    and loads of good luck

Hi everyone else - it is v quiet on here today but maybe it's because it's such a miserable day?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles I am so sorry you are feeling down but please dont give up as I had no symptoms at all during the 2ww until I started being sick so  it could mean anything as our bodies are all different and even so with each pregnancy my mum had 2 girls and for example with me everything was fine all in bump upfront no sickness at all and with my sister my mum was in cramps, sickness all the way through and the size of a house all over so I really hope you are wrong and I sending lots of      your way.

With regards to work if you really dont want to leave can you not have another meeting with your boss and explain how you feel and see if they will change there mind for you?

I hope you are ok and this thread is definatly for down days as well as uppers so please dont think you cant post on here

Take Care of yourself

Ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh - where has everyone gone?   Sorry I've been absent - soooooooooooo busy at work again!!

Just wanted to say good luck Alisha     

Nibbles - sorry you're having a down day - sending lots of      and     your way. Please keep posting, as Ktx said, this is the place to come when you are up or down, we all hit the highs and lows somewhere along the way so we understand. As for the job, if they can't be flexible about you going part time or working from home then is it worth staying there? Of course it's a bit scary leaving your job but if it helps towards a BFP and a relaxed pg then it's got to be worth it. I love my job (most of the time) but would give it up in an instant if I could afford to do so, in order to concentrate on tx. 

Jules x - so sorry that you are having to go through this, glad dh will be back tonight for you  

Monkeylove - hi sweetie - how are you doing? 

Karen - hi honey, well done on moving at long last.. must meet for that coffee soon, I'm over your way most weekends to see my bruv, sil and nephew. Hope AF arrives soon   


Hello - all you other lovely ladies, hope everyone is doing well whatever stage you are at. Love and           to you all.

BTW - nobody commented on my pic of Derek the Deer at longleat!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well for one thing Fingers I thought it was a donkey


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

- poor Derek - he'd be mortified!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tarango - glad your meeting went well with Mr B - we had better behave ourselves if they are looking at this site!!! No more talking about who is the best looking consultant and no more talking about the nurses   Glad you haven't got to wait too long for DH's op, things are really taking off for you now!! 

Poor old Derek the deer - he is going to get a complex with all these people thinking he's a donkey!! He was very happy in the picture as he was being fed deer pellets and at £ 1.50 a cup   he ought to be blooming happy!! 

Did someone mention on here that WN is closing for refurb later this year? If so, does anyone have any idea when? I want to restart tx in the autumn but don't want to leave it too late to get in for my consultation and then have to be put off until after the refurb... 

Got my 2nd AF since 2nd IVF - 1st one I expected to be heavy but this one is like nothing on earth, bad bad cramps and heavy bleeding   night on the sofa with hot water bottle and DH serving cups of tea methinks!! 

Anyway have a lovely evening all


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

Tarango, glad all went well with your appt, hope all goes well with dhs op  

Hi Fingerscrossed, nice to hear from you hun, sorry that you have the af from hell, i had the same this month myself, not nice  

Alisha, if you are testing tomorrow hun, everything crossed for you, hope all your dreams come true  

Nibbles, the 2ww its horrible hun, i have only been through it once myself, nearly drove myself insane, i hope that this is the one hun, you take care, thinking about you and feeling the pain with you  

Karen, enjoy your new home, how exciting for you both, sorry i missed you at WN, we were there at 3pm, i have to wait till June af before i can get started on my FET, so d/r around end of June, hope af arrives for you soon and you can get started again  

Hi to everyone else, hope that you are all well


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning everybody! 

tarango- so glad your appointment went well. I have not met Mr B but I hear he had a very good reputation. I'm glad I wasn't the only one who didn't know fingers picture was a deer  I'm glad they check in here. I probably gives them better and more accurate feedback than asking people face to face as people are rarely honest face to face like that when someone is asking how good they are. 

So your implications meeting will be here before you know it. That is no big deal really its just form filling more than anything and then getting your treatment plan and probably needles and buserilin. I didn't have a medication package but I suppose you might pick the whole lot up. I'm sure you'll find out soon enough. Have you worked out when your first jab will be?

Fingers-   maybe it is the white cup that at first glance makes him look like a donkey  I heard that they are closing from October to xmas, but I'm not sure. I'm not even sure that it is actually closing so it might be worth giving them a ring so that you can plan your stuff. Sorry you're having a bad AF. I had a terrible one during this treatment. It wa the most awful thing ever, vomit and everything. I hadn't had one like that since I was a teenager, so you have my sympathy. I hope it passes soon. 

Myra- Are you choosing to wait til June to start or are they too busy for you? 

Well I went bowling lst night with dh. He is incharge of the work experience youth this week so I went with him. We weren't the only adults though thankfully and we did end up having a good time. i didn't lose which is always progress if you ask me because I am rubbish at it   

I;ve got more cakes to make today and got to pop out for a doctors appointment. I'm going to see if it is possible to have some scars removed. I doubt it will be totally possible now, but it is still worth going.

I hope the weather improves soon so we can all get out in our respective gardens etc I hope you all have good days


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi
as expected its a BFN ... did a test sunday too and dp cried his heart out.. most upsetting.. I've had my moments but just feel very down with it all, over the last year all its been is waiting for tx, tx, then big dissapointments... as WN have got 'so busy' i won't be impressed if i have to wait ages for a follow up..i might just take my custom elsewhere. 
we'll have to wait some months i expect as there was talk of a lap or hys, but won't be able to have that done privately.. so will probably have to wait for the nhs waiting list.. which i think i was told about a year.. time wise that just works against me... so i dont know what we'll do..everything just seems stacked against me and my lovely dp.. i had really hoped this road would not be long and painful ..it seems i was wrong ... work will make it impossible for me to do any tx outside 'holiday' time so that screws it up further still..  I need a life too.. so as with every failed tx that time of reevaluating everything again crops up  
So that's me

Myra thanks so much for your lovely supportivve words.. i have my fingers tightly crossed that this is the one for you .. best of luck

Sho thanks to for your well wishing.. all the best with the pregnancy and upcoming scan... you must let them ladies know on the orange blossom thread your fantastic news as they're all sending you positive vibes for your test date!! please could you remove my name from the list, as i don't want to go back 'waiting' again ..its just no good for my psyche. ta 

ang hope the house and move go well and all the best with your nhs go

nibbles best of luck with this tx and hope you manage to sort something with your job.

fingers thanks too

miss tx all the best with your tx hun

karen lovely to hear from you.. glad the move went well.. wishing you the very best for your next tx

Gill sure this is the one for you best of luck 

wishing you all pregnant ladies healthy happy pregnancies piglet, os, kt, caro, saz, sho, nvh, sumei and luc

and to all you ladies still trying wildcat, barney jules77 minow emma pots karen julesx beanie and ali and all the newbies lots of success

i have to say with no disrespect to all you lucky ladies that ..i'm finding it hard now ..been here so long and newbies come and get their lovely bfp's and here i am still waiting.. like something left on the shelf.. its getting me down.. so reckon i'll not be posting as much..(mind you i've said that before!) i need a break from it all but shall pop by... see how you're all getting on..you'll all be on the new woking bfp thread very soon 

going to get fit and lose a stone .. at least!
take care all
lol alisha x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Alisha* - FIngers crossed for testing. Hoping it was good news for you.

*Miss TC* - Hope your Donor got some good eggies.

*Jules LH* - So sorry you had such an awful day yesterday. You are very brave to go to work. Hope DH made it home early to comfort you.

*Tarango* - Glad your consultation went well. Makes me laugh to think of them trying to decipher/keep up with this chat.

*Kerry* - Sorry you are having a bad AF. I think it may have been Beanie who mentioned the refurb. I don't think it was clear when exaclty it was though - October rings a bell.

Hello *Myra*!

*Nibbles* - Hope you are doing ok and sorry to hear you are feeling down. It's a really tough call re: your job. I hope you can work things out.

*Sho* - Did you use the guide rails for your bowling ;-)

*Posh* - Think you have an appt tomorrow. Good luck if so.

*Sukie & Pots* - Think you are both starting D/Rs soon - Good luck!* Pots* - are you sniffing at ARGC?

*Karen* - Your ticker isn't showing for me. I think you are starting FET soon. Good luck.

Hello everyone else.

Caro


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Alisha - so sorry  . Take care of yourself and DP.

Love Jules LH x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Alisha* - I posted at the same time as you. I'm so sorry hun. I was really hoping for a BFP for you. I know it must have been hard to see me get a BFP on my 1st go. I know that must be hard to see hun and I'm sorry for making your journey even harded. Thinking of you.

Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- so sorry hun. I had so hoped that this would be your miracle. I hope you two look after yourselves 

As for lap bit, I didn't have mine on the NSH and I didn't have to wait a year. What happened was that Mr R told me to get my GP to refer me to him at Frimley for the lap and I got moved up the list. I had to wait form mid to end of November and had it done mid February. I know that means you still have to wait but its not nearly as bad as a year.

It so hard isn't it. I know I am in a fortunate position now, but honestly, if this hadn't worked, we would have been re-evalutating things as well. Also, after my last cycle that failed, I actually didn't want to go on, it was dh that made me move to Woking and have a go here. I don't know exactly how you feel, but I do understand. 

It is so hard to pick yourself up but I hope you do and I hope you don't have to wait too long for a follow up. I hope you can carry on as well, if that is what you want to do, as I got lucky on my 3rd fresh go, it certainly hasn't been a short and painless road for us and I resent the time and money we have spent to get here. I hope that work mkes it possible to make things a little bit easier for you as well.

I will update you as you would like me to xx

Please take care of yourself 

Caro- I didn't use the guide rails but I should have  

Hi Jules x I hope you are feeling ok.

nibbles- hope you are doing ok and the time isn't dragging too much


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Alisha - so sorry to hear your news      take care of yourselves. We all understand the need to take a break from here now and again but do keep in touch. Hope that they don't keep you waiting too long for your lap or hys.

Sho/Caro - thanks for the info about WN refurb. Sounds like it is going to happen just when we planned to go again   Suppose the only thing to do is call them and see what their plans are. Don't really want to put off until 2008 if I can help it!

AF still here in full force, driving me up the wall now!! Wish I could skive off home and lay curled up on sofa all day   

Morning eveyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Alisha -   I'm so sorry hun, god this tx is awful when it doesn't work! I really feel for you, it was your turn!! and poor dh bless him!  I really hope that WN can do your follow up soon and the investigations aren't too long a wait.  You take as much time out as you need but you know where we all are if you need someone to talk to  

Kerry - I knew your piccie was a deer, feeding them at longleat is great isn't it! One of the ones I fed took at bite out of the up and started choking! I nearly shat myself! Then it managed to spit it out which landed on my lap    Its very addictive feeding them though isn't it.  Hope your af calms down soon.

Sho - glad you had a good time bowling, i think its great fun.

Hi Myra - hows you  

Tarango - glad the appoint went well.  If you need any advice regarding the tesa/pesa let me know  

2wwers   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks tash - at least someone knows their donkeys from their deer, or their 'ass from their elbow'!! Derek delicately took pellets from the cup and then got fed up and grabbed the whole cup and started tipping the pellets down his throat!! Just told DH to put his foot down and get out of the deer park!!    He did as I asked and nearly run over a deer that had come up to his side of car expecting to be fed


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Alisha -   - I am so sorry to read that. I know how you and dp must be feeling. Take care of each other and I hope you will be able to get a follow up at WN soon. They did tell us that on average it takes 3 to 4 goes so I truly hope that next time is your turn. 

Hi everyone else - miserable day isn't it? Not feeling great so sorry for a short post. I will be interested to read about anything anyone finds out about the refurbishment at WN - can you imagine the backlog if they close for 2 months - scary.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Monkey- whats the matter? I hope you feel better soon.  Can you remember the backlog after xmas  Shutting for  2 months would be bad!! They are limiting who they treat now though, so maybe it will even out a bit. 

Off for my appointment now, so see you guys later. Enjoy the weather!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys, sorry I've not been around much lately, but I just haven't seemed to have any time, what with work, house sale/solicitors/estate agents/mortgage brokers etc etc! 

I just wanted to say...

*Alisha*...I'm so so very sorry hun  it really is very unfair. Lots of love to you and DH. I'm thinking of you both xx

*Nibbles*....I'm sorry you're having such a hard time of it. I have done the 2ww twice, so know what you mean. It really is the hardest bit. Not long now. 

As for me, we will probably be moving in 6-8weeks if all goes smoothly as there is only the 3 of us in the chain, so it's all a bit manic at the mo'. My weight loss has gone UP 1lb!! as it's been such awful weather, so our walks have suffered, plus we have both been quite stressed so have kinda ate what we wanted again  I am trying to get it back on track though.

Anyway, catch you all soon, 
Sorry for the 'running in and out'

Love Angie xxxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Alisha - I'm so sorry to read your news     I'm so disappointed for you and DH. Take good care of each other and build up your strength again    

Miss TC - do you know if you're on a go-er for tomorrow?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Sho - nothing serious on the illness front, just a dodgy tummy. Not pleasant but not life-threatening. An early night tonight should sort me out - probably just too much excitement and living it up over my birthday weekend. I can't take it these days  

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Angie- glad things are moving on nicely with the move  it is so exciting. I think a house warming is definitely in order so we can all have a nose round this dream house of yours  Let me know when you get a few days off again. I missed your last break 

Monkey- glad its nothing horrendous. I have a bad tummy as well at the mo. botty bullets  I hope it passes soon. 

Gill- hope you're doing ok on the buserilin. when is your baseline scan?

Strawbs- you too if you're lurking

Alisha- 

well back from the docs, and I can't have my scars removed yet. I'm not surprised but thought it was worth going anyway. I've got cakes to cook this pm and supermarkets to visit but I think first of all, a cup of tea and a choccy biccie is in order in this fowl weather. what happened to the summer?


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks so much for your feedback.  I spoke to Woking and there is currently a six month wait!!


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi All

Alisha - I'm so sorry for your BFN, you have been trying for so long it must be very frustrating. I hope things get moving for you very quickly. 

Nibbbles - good luck for testing day  

T - glad your app when well, good luck with dh's op hope all is well. Your implications app is not long so thats good.

Caro - thank you for wishing me luck tomorrow, I can't wait to get started again. Hope all is going well with you

Angie - Hope all things go smoothly with your house move 

pots - hope things are going well with argc

Babydreams - hope you are ok

Hello to everyone else

I have just phoned Woking and they confirmed they are closing for refurb they are stopping treatments from oct/nov and they will be closed for roughy 8wks looking to be back in Feb!! The current reception will become the lab! They said they are slowing taking over the hospital!! The appointment department will still be there so they can arrange new app etc. Not good news for people looking to start treatment later on.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Soulcyster- glad to have been of help  did you make an appointment with them. I was naughty and booked in there and went to the Hammersmith while I was waiting. Didn't work out quite as I had hoped but I would still say getting an appointment now is the best thing to do even if you are undecided. You can always cancel rather than wait and find its an even longer waiting time once you've made your mind up. All the best xx

Hiya Posh  Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Let us know how you get on won't you


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Alisha - I am so sorry hun, I wish I could find the words to make it better.  The whole thing is so time consuming and draining isn't it.  Take as much time as you need but remember we're all here for you  

Kerry - great to hear from you.  Me and dp love Longleat, must think about going there agin soon.  I'm up for a for a coffee anytime, just let me know when you are free.  How is your little nephew btw?

Myra - if AF doesn't turn up soo we could still be cycle buddies!!  Did you talk about the assisted hatching at your FET meeting?

Angie - good luck with your house move, hope it goes through quickly and smoothly.  It's lovely to have something to take your mind off tx for a while isn't it.  I have been terrible on my diet recently but started again yesterday with slimming world.

Nibbles - sorry you are feeling so down at the moment.  We all get days like that so don't ever think you have to put on a happy front. I think it's very silly and shortsighted of your work not to be a bit more flexible

Hi Sho & Caro1 - hope you tow are doing okay - is it sinking in yet?  (Will sort my ticker in a bit, although still waiting on AF so can't do it yet!)

Tarango - glad the appointment went well.  Mr Brooks did my egg collection and seemed very nice.

Miss TC - are you all set for tomorrow - wishing you loads of luck, can't wait to hear how you get on 

Hi to Gill, Tash, Jules x, Jules 77, Barney, Kate, Bendy, soulcyster, BBP, posh and everyone I've missed x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls 

Being really cheeky here - just popping in with a "me" post!!! Will catch up with you all later, but wanted to tell you our news.

The clinic rang today - we have 7 eggs! 6 have fertilised well, and 1 is a bit behind but they are persevering with it! They are going to keep them in lab a day extra (I think cos they are doing well  ) so ET will be Thursday, not Wednesday as we originally thought!!

Just another night of nail biting now for another phone call tomorrow to let us know how they are doing, and what time the ET will be on Thursday!

Love to all, and again, sorry for the "Me" post
Tracy
x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi Karen  I am fine thank you. Always worried  but fine  I hope your AF turns up soon 

Miss TC- Brilliant  that is absolutely briliant news!! I am so pleased for you. Sending you positive vibes for those embies to get on with dividing   Good luck hun xx

Going for a warm bath


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sho- thanks, I will let you know, im hoping i will know if i can egg share for definate and can get moving along.

Tracy - 7 eggs thats fab news, good luck for thursday

Hi karen - the one time you want your af to come! Hope it doesnt keep you waiting long to get started


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Sho and Posh - I'm sure she'll turn up soon!

Miss TC - that is fantastic news    .  I am so happy for you


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say  to *Miss TC * on your lovely eggies. SOunds like things are looking great for Thursday.

Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Tracy - thats brilliant news     good luck for thursday     Hope you have some nails left by then.

Karen - hope that af arrives soon    

Posh - wow can't believe Woking are closing for 8 wks! bet its longer if the builders don't pull their fingers out   
They won't stop tx altogether but just make sure they time it right.  I reckon they will be starting people on de-regs have way through the refurb, although they will be pretty busy before sorting out all those tx plans.  Surely they could do the scans/meetings with the nurses somewhere else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

October is when I wanted to start again   Will phone and moan!! 

Karen - what about Saturday for a coffee? Little Jack is not so little anymore - he's as cute as a button and loves his auntie Kerry!! 

Monkeylove - feel better soon honey  

Miss TC - well done - good luck for ET      

Posh - good luck tomorrow


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi there!

I have another quick question.  Do I need to get a letter from my GP before I can book an appointment?

Soulcyster


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Soulcyster - yes you will need a referral by your GP or NHS consultant.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I guess it is better to know when the refurb is taking place so you can try to plan around it.  The unit does need an upgrade, I think the space and size is something that HFEA had commented on in their report in the past. It is so good now, imagine how much better it will be with more space  I hope they make that waiting room bigger! Its roasting in there sometimes.

Soulcyster- As Fingers says you do need a referral letter, but if I remember rightly, I got a letter through very quickly from them with appointment dates on for both of us. Dh had to go for a sperm analysis before the initial appointment I think so it could be discussed I supposed. I also got lots of consent forms and medical history forms so before you actually go you should be well prepared. If they give you a date that is ages away, it is worth giving them a ring and seeing if there is anyway of bringing it forward and getting on a cancellation list. Maybe giving them a ring every week or so just in case there is a cancellation. 

Alisha- have been thinking of you  hope you are doing ok hun xx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Alisha so sorry to hear your news 

Tracy Good luck for Thursday  

Hi Sho how are you doing?

Yep Caro I start stabbing away on Fri 

Hi to everyone else got to dash as I've lots lots of work to do!

Sukie


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Blimey only just found this woking nuffield section, we are in tomorrow 8am for ET,

18 eggs collected 
16 fertilized  
They are freezing 6 today, which again seems early and transferring 1 tomorrow (we have asked to have 2 transferred but they are tying to disuade us).

anyone got any advice?


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

Good Luck MISS TC!!!!!  That is great news on the eggs!  Can't wait to hear how it goes! I sure hope I can grow alot of eggs for someone. 

Hoopy..... good luck with et!  I have mixed feelings about transfering one or two.!!!  If it doesn't work i will be upset that I didn't put two in.  On the other hand I am petrified of twins!!! Decisions....Decisions....However soon it won't be our decision. 

Posh...I received your email...thnks for all the information!  I tried emailing you back but I'm not sure if you received it?    I am hoping you get the go ahead tomorrow to be a donor. I will be thinking of you all day until I can get home and check online.  Is all your blood work  back??  Good Luck! 

I'm really in shock about the closing as well.  Since we have our appointment in July and then have holiday scheduled for august/sept  I figured we wouldn't start until mid september.  That isn't good since the whole process takes 6 weeks.  I'm not sure if we could be done by the deadline or not? I guess I will write that down on my list of questions. 

Have a great evening!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya Sukie I am fine thanks  Hope Friday comes around quickly for you 

Hoopy- I think the argument on one or two largely depends on your age. I think they like you to have one put back if you are under 30. I was, but had two put back because I had had previous attempts that have failed.

I don't know your age or your history so I don't know whether you have room to move, but I think if you want two you should argue for it. Lots of people get one baby from two embryos at the end of the day. Certainly if you've had a previous go or your age is borderline 30 or above, I would use that. Lots of luck for your transfer tomorrow.   Do let us know how you get on and hopefully we can help you through that dreaded two week wait 

Hi Baby dreams if I were you I would ring them and ask when the final day for transfer would be. You don't need to go in again after transfer so it doesn't matter if it closes then really 

Have a good evening everyone. I shall be having an early night as I am shattered!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Alisha

Sweetheart, I have just read through properly and seen your post.  I am so so sorry honey  I am thinking of you - let me know if there's anything I can do to help, as I am not much good with words!  And anyway, words won't help too much really, just know we are all behind you and here for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

ET completed this morning of the 10 embryos we had, only1 was very strong, 3 were good and might be frozen the other 6 weren't of a great quality.

2 days bed rest now !

Miss TC - good luck tomorrow - DR B will look after you.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your messages, I feel a bit   for throwing my toys out of the pram like that  , must be the hormones   

Sho - hope all is well, when's your scan? 

Alisha - I am so so so sorry, feeling your pain  

Hoopy - great result, fingers crossed for ET. Wonder why they are freezing before ET?

Miss TC - well done, fingers crossed for ET  

Angie - congrats on the house!

Monkeylove - hope you feel better soon.

Hello to everyone else that I haven't mentioned, sorry haven't caught up at all will have to go back and do some proper reading of posts...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning 

Alisha- Hope you are doing as well as you can 

Miss Tc- I bet yuo're nearly wetting your pants with excitement 

Hoopy- Miss TC is an honourary lady on the Woking thread, she doesn't have treatment there but she is such a good friend to all of us she may as well be 

On the day of my embryo transfer I admit to being a little bit disappointed with the quality. I had hoped for 2 8 cell grade ones. Instead they were 7 cells and 6 cells, and look at me now! So try not to worry about that at all. I didn't have any to freeze either.

Nibbles- Hope you are feeling a bit better. I think they have started freezing at a very early stage when you have more than 10 fertilised eggs. Aparently they survive the thaw better  So if yu had 15 they would freeze 5 on day 2 and let the others continue. 

Lots of cakes to make today so better get on with it Have a good day to the rest of you out there. xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









babydreams219 June/July 
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 appointment 16th May

 Waiting to Start 









Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET 23rd June
Sukie Starting on next Day21
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
Julesx

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts 
Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 1st July 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Sukie starting 18th May
Pots at ARGC starting 18th May

DownRegging









MaryClarey
Gill
Strawbs

Stimming









Miss TC 
Juliet H

 2WW PUPO !! 









Nibbles
Hoopy

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Saz24: scan due 29th May EDD 16th Jan 2008
Sho28: scan 29th May midwife 6th June EDD 18th Jan 2008
Caro scan 4th June EDD 15th Jan 2008
 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD ? 
Sumei EDD ?? 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick post to wish Tracy good luck for tomorrow    

Nibbles    

Hoopy - good luck with 2ww    

Alisha   hope you and DP are ok.

 to everyone else - sorry not many personals but I'm leaving work in 30 minutes as DH is taking me away for a couple of days to take my mind off the last few weeks. We're off to Longleat for one day and not sure what he has planned for the other   But he's booked a really lovely hotel. Lots of   . Still got the af from hell so he's out on that option - won't go into any details (think I gave you all tmi on Monday!) but if I ever have the mis fortune of it happening again then I'm definitely going down the surgery option!

When I get back - I have another scan with Lindsay to make sure I'm 'all clean'. Then I'll be harrassing WN for another tx especially when they are planning to close for 8 weeks  . I was hoping to start again in August when I get back from my windsurfing holiday. I'll be all fit and healthy - I hope!

Love Jules LH x

PS Does anyone know how Bendy is after her stay in hospital?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Alisha - I am so sorry sweetheart I hope you are still reading this and I wish you all the very best and hopefully they can give you some reasons at your folllow up, I hope your strong enough to keep going.

Taragon glad your apt went well and not long to wait for your implications meeting it all seems really real after then.

Angie hopefully the weather will turn soon so you get back to your walking and weight loss in the meantime just enjoy loads of sex and keep burning loads calaries.

Miss TC good luck with ET tomorrow and you will be PUPO !!!!!

Karen Hope AF arrives soon so you can get your dates and back on the roller coaster again soon

Hoopy congrats on being Pupo enjoy the 2ww. Good luck

Nibbles glad you sound better dont worry about ranting thats what this site is all about not long to go now hope everything is going well and that this is your time

Kerry I am afriad to say I thought your Deer was a new forest pony as you had a picture of that before   

Take Care everyone else 

Where is Gill by the way?

Love

Ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - who had a picture of a new forest pony? never been to the new forest in my life       think your pg hormones are doing your memory no good!!  

I had a picture of Zippy before - did you think he was a new forest pony - if so you really need to mug up on your childrens characters before bump arrives!!  

Don't know about Gill - haven't seen her around for ages - hope she is OK


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

I agree KT - where is Gill? She must be having her baseline scan v soon, if she hasn't already had it? Gill - hope it's all going ok and come back and see us!

Hi everyone else - Nibbles    - hope you are feeling better and hope your instincts about this cycle are wrong 

Hoopy - congrats on being PUPO

Enjoy your few days away Jules - I am sure they will do you the world of good. I think you should be fine starting again in August - it sounds as if they will be closing later on in the year.

Miss TC - good luck for tomorrow   

Alisha -hope you are ok  

Hi fingers - how's things with you?

It's very quiet on here these days - I do lurk on the pg board but don't have anything to add to the discussion (at the moment - hopefully will have in August). Hello to all the pregnant ladies - I may pop over and say hello over there as well.

Feeling better today - thanks for your good wishes. I am cutting down my caffeine intake ready for the end of June (7 weeks until dregs starts) which is hard but I know it's necessary!

hello to everyone else and those lurking!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone

Tracy - good luc for tomorrow   

Monkeylove - you can come and chitty chat over there, its not just pg stuff we talk about.  Your welcome anytime   Wow 7 wks and counting eh  

Kerry - I dunno what these lot are talking about it looks like a deer  

Bendy is fine although feeling icky and suffering from ms till  

Gill is also fine and dandy 

Jules - enjoy longeat and feeing those deers.  Hope it does you and dh the world of good.

Hoopy - congrats....good luck in your 2ww  

Hello to everyone else...it is like a ghost town on here these days


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hiya!

Jules- a few days away sounds lovely  Sorry you're having such a rough time with this. I hope you never have to go through it again  And I hope it is over with soon. 

Fingers- SEE!!!! It does like more like a donkey than a deer   

monkey- I haven't had any caffeine for well over a year now. We have decaf coffee and neither of us have sophisticated palets enough to tell the difference, and I have decaf tea as well. I've given it to my mum before and she is a right tea drinker and she can't tell the difference  Glad you are feeling better.

NVH- howdy!

Gill started d/regs on the 3rd so I would expect her base line scan to be in the next week.  for her!!

Just woken up from an afternoon nap and missed the middle of Columbo  luckily I caught the reveal at the end and even better, there is another one on now for me to watch 

I think the board will pick up soon. There are a lot of people getting ready to start cycling soon, Karen, Wildcat, Monkey etc


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

feel really dumb for asking but what is PUPO - aparrently i'm one but i don't know what it stands for!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Alisha - So sorry hon to hear your news. You and your DH take good care of each other and I hope your follow up appointment brings you some answers.  
Tracy - best of luck with E/T tomorrow  
Barney - I hope that the Lap goes well and you will be able to start treatment again soon.  
JulietH - Welcome!  
Hoopy - Welcome, and congratulations on E/T today. Make sure your DP takes good care of you over the next few days!   PUPO means Pregnant until proven otherwise! or MUPO - mummy until proved otherwise.
Tarango - Glad your meeting with Mr B went well and it is not long till your implications meeting, so you will be starting before you know it!  
Karen - nice to hear from you. I hope you are settling in to you new home and A/F shows up soon so you can start your FET.  
Nibbles sorry that you are having a rough time at work. I really do have everything crossed that you get your BFP this time.  
Kerry - I hope that A/F from hell is easing up now.  
Jules LH - A break away sounds just what the doctor ordered. I hope you have a fab time!  
Angie - Pleased that your house sale is going through! Get packing those boxes!  

Sho - I am glad that you had fun bowling. My DH bowled in a competition up at Tolworth on Sunday and he did really well. The top 8 bowlers of the day then played a knockout competition. He played really well and he won! You should get some lessons from him!  

As for me ... no news on my kittens yet. I have the women from the cat protection place coming over on Friday to do a house inspection, and then can start searching a bit wider afield. A/F turned up on yesterday which was a week late so that has helped us with our next treatment. If you remember I didn't want E/T to be the last week of June due to work commitments so I think the dates will now work out ok. I was straight on the phone to Woking to get a treatment plan and go in to collect it and the meds on 29th May.

 to Tash, KT, wildcats, babydreams, Posh, Myra, Gill, Monkeylove and anyone else I have forgotten!

Jules B


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

sort of wish i hadn't asked - i've come over all weepy thinking about the possibility of being a parent !


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

I know I've been quiet the last few days, had a friend up to stay over the weekend and this week has been busy so far (except for today, but I'm being lazy today cos the weather is crap!) 

It's so hard to keep up with you all so I'm just going to wish everyone well today! Just over a week and we are off to the US on holiday - can't wait.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

IT IS NOT A DONKEY, ASS, NEW FOREST PONY!! His name is DEREK and he is a PERE DAVIDS DEER and he will be crying in his enclosure because you are all being horrid to him             

Hi Wildcat - where you off to in US?


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hoopy - I don't remember where the PUPO/MUPO term came from, but is quite fitting while you are on the 2ww isn't it!! I hope this is your time, and your dream of being a parent comes true.

Wildcats - Have a fab holiday in the US. Where are you off too. 

Kerry - Poor Derek!


Jules


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks so much for all the kind words of support from you all - you are all wonderful!!!

So, I hope you don't mind, but here's an update.......

I went to the nurse this morning for my second gestone jab, which was totally fine, only stung a little bit, nothing major at all.

Then, at 11am the clinic rang me!!!!

The little embie that was behind didn't make it  BUT the other six are doing, in the embryologist's words "excellent". All six of them are at the 4 cell stage today and all 6 are Grade 1 !!!!! She said if they carry on like that we will have 2 transferred tomorrow and have 4 for the freezer!!  I am so so pleased, so we are just keeping our fingers crossed tonight that they all continue to do well. COME ON LITTLE EMBIES!!!!!!

Our ET is booked in for 9am in the morning!! Would you believe the only shop in our town that sells Dylon dye didn't have any orange  BUT I have got a bright orange smock top that I am going to wear, so hopefully that will do it, plus my orange Fertility Friends wrist band!!!

Best go and tidy up the lady garden!!!!

Love and huge hugs to each and every one of youxxxxxxxxxxx
Tracy


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

wonderful news TC -     to you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay Tracy - good luck with ET honey


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Tracy

Wonderful news that you have 6 embies doing well. Sending them lots of   for growth tonight.
Hope E/T goes well tomorrow, and that you have some for the freezer too.

Have a nice relaxing evening.

Right - I am off to FIL's for dinner so talk to you all soon.

Jules B xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jules- rest assured that my bowling abilities are beyond help!! I suck and I accept that I suck   On the kitten front, we registered with the Cat Protection League and it did take quite a while to actually get our kittens. A man came out and made sure our home was cat friendly. I don't think they like it if you're on a main road. a couple of weeks later, a lady rang us up and said that she was a "cat foster mom" with the CPL and that she had tabby boy kittens and would we like to go and have a look at them. We did and now we have Max and Paddy and they are ace!! Its definitely worth the wait. 

Enjoy your dinner at FIL's

Ah Hoopy you have gotten all emotional  

fingers- the thing looks like a donkey.   Its not my fault he is mal formed  In fact my dh thought it was  a sheep or a goat!!   

Tracy- Fantastic news  So tomorrow I can add you to the PUPO list  brilliant! 

Not much on this pm. Will be watching the Apprentice and maybe doing some ironing.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

changed my photo - This is Stan my cat riding in the basket on the front of my bike   - for those of you that have problems differentiating between animals, a cat has whiskas, pointy ears, are often seen with witches   and they miaow


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Kerry Stan is gorgeous!  Our new border puppy is called Stan too


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Tracy - I know your puppy is Stan - great taste we've both got eh? Bet you are very excited about ET? Wonderful news for you that your embies are doing so well. And it's nice to have embies to freeze for a little brother/sister!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

Tracy good luck


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Only a quickie to wish Miss TC, goodluck for e/t tomorrow hun, looking forward to hearing that you are PUPO        

Hi to everyone else, will catch up with everyone else tomorrow when i have more time


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

TC - Good luck darling    

Hi to all sorry for the absence the 16 week injections are proving VERY tiring    

love to all obviously so behind many a pages but hugs to all  

COME HOME MADDY VERY SOON

XX


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Best of luck for ET tomorrow Tracy   

Hello to everyone


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TRACY!!!!!   

going back to bed now as didn't get any sleep, will do more personals later xxx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

good luck Miss TC hope all goes well for you today.xxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Miss T*C - Good luck for ET. I don't know why but I thought it was Friday not today so sorry for not wishing you luck before.

*Nibbles* - Hope you are doing ok.   vibes for you hun.

*Alisha* - Hope you and DH are ok hun.

Good luck for girls starting D/Rs tomorrow - *Sukie and Pots * I think. Hope you ladies who are already D/Ring (*Gill, Strawbs, MaryClarey*) are ok and not suffering too much.

*Kerry * - Your cat is very cute! Does he ride in your basket often? Must be pretty chilled to do that.

*Jules LH* - Glad you have a nice few days away planned. You so deserve some r and r.

 everyone else.

Caro


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Caro - no he doesn't ride in it all the time! We had the bikes out of the shed to pump up tyres etc before we went out for a ride, went indoors to fetch my bicycle clips   and when we came back he was curled up in the basket and wouldn't get out!! Had to be a photo opportunity!! 

Hope all you ladies about to start or in the middle of tx are doing OK


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi to everyone

I had my appointment yesterday with regards to egg sharing but instead of having the app to find out, i had the conselling?!? The lady i saw was nice but i am still no clearer as to be being accepted or not. She said she wasn't sure that I would be accepted because I have epilepsy on my records and that i should have seen someone else first as if I'm not accepted having the conselling is a waste of time.

The story is that when i was 15 i was fainting when feeling nausea i got checked out all tests came back negative but the doctor send me home with medication anyway and said i could have epilepsy. I stopped both fainting and medication 2/3 years later and have been fine since, but i have epilepsy on my records. i do suffer from panic attacks and i think maybe thats what it was all along and that i was wrongly diagnosed. I didn't realise epilepsy is hereditary cause nobody in my family has it. 

I have to wait a week to find out if i can do egg sharing but i don't hold out any hope because even if the clinic do accept me surely they would need to tell the other couple and they wont want my eggs anyway if theres a risk 

Sorry for the me post feeling frustrated 

Katie Good luck for et today 

Nibbles -


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Miss TC - well done on the embryos and good luck for tomorrow!    

Caro - congrats on your BFP!

Fingers - your kitten pic is very cute!

Jules - gonig to stay with friends in Annapolis, near Washington DC.

Posh - make sure you explain this to the docs, I hope they will let you go ahead xxx

Sho - get used to the lack of sleep honey - you have this for years to come!

Hi to everyone else, sorry not many personals still trying to catch up


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Posh- you must be really frustrated  Its a shame you didn't have the proper meeting before you saw the counsellor really. I wonder if there is any way of getting that off your record. I know my dh has asthma on his medical records and he hasn't got it. It took him nearly a year of Army testing before they accepted it. It doesn't sound like you were having epileptic attacks does it so maybe you're right and that they were panic attacks. 

I realise it must be very difficult. I don't know what they tell recipients in terms of family history etc, maybe Miss TC can help you out with that later. I'm sure people would want your eggs though. Often couples are desperate and are so grateful for people like you to even consider giving away something so precious. Try to stay positive, its such a bumpy road isn't it  

Fingers- what a pretty pussy  it resembles mine actually  I still like Derek the donkey, will he ever make a return to us? 

Off for coffee with Saz now. Catch you all later. 

Ange- do let me know when you are free again. 

Gill- thinking of you

Alisha  I will pm you later when I have a bit more time

Nibbles  

Ooh just seen your post hi wildcat  see you next week xxxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Posh - I don't think epilepsy is hereditary? My DH suffers from it and has been on medication since he was a little boy. Nobody has ever mentioned that it could be passed on to his children, and noone else in his family has it. Besides, even if it WAS epilepsy you had (which seems a bit inconclusive  ) it seems like you have grown out of it? My DH tried without medication for a year but had 2 fits and had to go back on the drugs. 

Fingers - love the cat picture  

Miss TC - good luck for today!  

Cheesy - who was it most stressful for, you or your little girl  . I think I would hate watching doctors stick needles in my baby, I hate needles  

Alisha - thinking of you  

Hi to Myra, Sukie, Sho, Piglet, Hoopy, Jules, Wildcat, NVH, Emma, Saz, Caro...and everyone else I might have forgotten esp the lurkers  

I've got the Fragmin injections down to a tee now - plenty of ice until it almost burns my skin, get rid of all the airbubbles, put needle on skin, look away and PUSH  
Got loads of bruises already but who cares, it's not exactly bikini weather anyway...


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

I thought today was meant to be sunny - but it's not here and I am still cold!

Miss RC - hope all goes well today with et - sounds like you have some great embies there   

Nibbles and Hoopy - hope you are both doing ok on 2ww   . Not long until your test now Nibbles - are you going to hold out until the official test day?

Posh - sounds like there was a bit of a breakdown in communication at WN - how frustrating that you have to wait even longer to find out whether you will be accepted as a egg donor.

Fingers - what a cute cat - if we move from a flat to a house later this year we are definitely going to get a cat or maybe 2 - can't wait

Wildcat - holiday sounds fab - have a great time

Sho and Saz - enjoy your coffee

Gill - come back and let us know how you are getting on!

Hello NVH, Myra, BBPiglet, Cheesy, Caro, Jules and Jules, Pots, Babydreams, Barney and of course anyone I have missed - it's not intentional

As for me the countdown to tx continues - just ordered by vitamins etc from Zita West - over £130 worth to get us through the next cycle.   But it will be so worth it if we get a BFP. DH and I are finding it a bit harder to gear up for fresh cycle no. 2 - I think with the fist cycle we were so focused and made sure that we did everything right but this time it seems harder to get in the right mind set. Maybe being laid back but will help but I need to make sure I am as healthy as possible and so does dh.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank you all for the admiration of my pussy  

Sho - Derek the DEER may make a return - who knows!! Alternatively I can offer pics of Ollie ( my other cat who doesn't sit in baskets!!), Leo the Lion, Olive the Onyx and Mike the Meercat!! If you prefer cultural I have pics of Salibury Catherdral, Longleat House and Windsor Castle!!

Monkeylove - wouldn't be without my pussies now, they seem to have a sixth sense about if you are feeling low and gives you lots of cuddles and when you are happy they run around like loonies!!

Nibbles - glad you've got the jabs down to a fine art now, hope the bruises clear up before the weather improves!!

Posh - try not to worry too much until you know more (easier said than done I know). As Nibbles said, I don't think epilepsy is inherited anyway so I can't see why it would be a problem, can you not get your GP to write a letter saying that you are not epileptic and that you haven't had the blackouts in years, that could be added to your file.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ha Ha Kerry !!! Thinking back it might of been Alisha that had a picture of a new forest pony for awhile - if it wasnt here there was definatly someone I am not that mad you know.

But you will be pleased to know I have just ordered the complete box set of MR Men books from Amazon for my bubs so at least I will know them and my Winnie the Pooh characters - I am not letting my child watch twinnies though as the theme tune drives me nuts!.

Miss TC I hope all went well today and your are now PUPO too.

Looks like this site is about to get really busy again with a few of you due to start treatment again Yippppeeee I wish you all the very best and I hope it brings lots more BFP's

Take Care all including cheeky Kerry  

Love

Ktx


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

Anyone, else got embies in the freezer at WN, just wanna make sure my babs are not alone - they need someone to talk to - it must be cold in there!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Still don't remember a New Forest pony!!   

Mr Men awwwwwwwwwwww!! what about the teletubbies?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Miss TC - good luck with ET today   

Hoopy - there's a few of us that have frosties so yours definately won't be lonley.

Kerry - your pussy looks lovely in her basket  

Kate - we'll be testing you later on your mr men's  

Posh - I hope all that eplipsy stuff can get sorted, sounds like a misunderstanding.  I thought if you didn't have a fit for a certain period its taken off your records    can you try and see if you can get tested again or something    I really hope its ok and it doesn't stop you from egg sharing.

Monkeylove - blimey thats exspensive, uut if you get your bfp it will all be worth it  

Nibbles - well done on maserting the jabs, my stomach is full of bruises but who cares eh 

Sho/Saz - enjoy your coffee 

Wildcat - not long before you hit the big US of A 

Hello to everyone else....hope this weather gets better soon, its so miserable


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Posh * - I was investigated for Epilepsy when I was a child as well. I think anyone who faints ends up being told it might be epilepsy. I think it was actually this: http://www.stars.org.uk/html/ras.html I don't know if it is fully recognised in medical world but it describes what happens to me exactly! I hope you can get this sorted out - I'm sorry it must be such a worry for you.

*Nibbles* - Well done on the injecitons - sounds like you are a pro now!

Thanks *Wildcat* 

*Karen* - We have vitamins from ZW as well - they are so expensive aren't they. Makes me laugh as they arrive in nice bottles, packaging etc and I'm almost convinced I'm being ripped of but, like you, thought may as well.

*Kerry* - Thanks for explaining about your cat. I was worried he was too docile for his own good!

Take care all,
Caro

/links


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls

Hoopy - Your Frosties are definately not alone - quite a few of us have them waiting patiently in the  freezer - I have 15 in there!
Tracy - Hope E/T went well today.
KT - I love the Mr Men books!
Kerry - Your cat is so cute sitting in the basket!
Nibbles - Glad that you are now a pro at the injections. Sending you lots of   for test day.
Monkeylove - That is a lot of vitamins! What are they and how does Zita say they help? 
Posh - Sorry to hear that you are still waiting to find out about the egg share. I have my fingers crossed that it all works out for you.
Sho & Saz - I hope you had a nice coffee and a  gossip 
Wildcat - I went to Washington a couple of years back. Have a great trip.
Tash & Caro - Hope that you and bubas are doing well!

Some bad news for us today as have just found out that it looks like DH is being made redundant. He seems to have taken it quite well, and looking towards a new start and a new challenge. I just hope he can find something quickly to keep the money coming in.

Jules xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh no Jules - sorry to hear about DH. Good that he looking at it as an opportunity though, fingerscrossed he finds something else quickly  

Caro - no he's not that docile - I'm not a weird woman that cycles around with her cat in her basket!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Speak for yourself Kerry    - 

Jules sorry to hear about Hubby, but maybe it will be good news in the end - he might find something really quickly and have redundancy money too so I hope that is the case. Dont let him enjoy his 'garden leave' too much get him to get his CV out there asap and I am sure everything will be cool.

Sorry Hoopy we never had enough embies to freeze on any of our cycles but I know there are loads of girls who have them there and lots go on to get a bfp with them too so I am sure they wont be lonely, but hopefully you will only need them for a sibling


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello all!

Jules, sorry to hear about your husband  I hope he finds a new job soon 

TC- how you getting on missus?  

Hoopy- I have 9 in there with yours  

hi to Monkey, Gill, ali, Barney, Karen, Julesx, Wildcat, Mr W, nibbles, Alisha and everyone else especially if you are going through a cycle xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jules - sorry to hear about dh's job - I hope it will turn out to be a blessing in disguise. It was one of the best things that happened to me and I now enjoy work much more and am paid more. Same thing happened to my dh as well so hopefully it will be the same for your dh.

Not sure what the vitamins do really apart from give you everything you need for a healthy body ready to conceive. The website has details here http://www.zitawest.com/products.php?section=0#Supplements. I was having acupuncture there last time around but that is really eye-wateringly expensive so will be going elsewhere this time, if I have it at all.

Caro - interesting to hear that you were taking them as well - they obviously did what they were meant to!

KT - love the idea of the full set of the mr men books - do you have your nursery all sorted now?

Fingers - the cats would also be good for dh as he works at home so will be nice for him to have someone to talk to you during the day!

/links


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

Jules - sorry to hear about DH's job - still perhaps he's find something much better - i know i did a few years back.

oh and can you havea word with your 15 frosties - i think they might be bullying mine !


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls

I am almost in tears here after reading all the posts from you guys today wishing me luck for ET  happy tears though, you are all great!

*Jules* I am so sorry about your DH's job hun, that must be really worrying for you  Sometimes these things work out really well though, it could be a case of "one door closing and another, even better one, opening!"

*ET went really smoothly and our embies, we were told, are really good quality. I have 1 8 cell grade 1 and 1 >12 cell already compacted  on board!! The embryologist was particularly pleased with the compacted one, she said it was really healthy and just perfect! So we are now hoping and praying. Unfortunately, out of the 4 left, one of them wasn't good enough to freeze, but hey, we got 3 8 cell grade 1's for the freezer!

Here starts the 2 weeks of insanity! It's only been a few hours and already I am slightly insane *

Love to all
Tracy


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

well done TC - great news - how long did an 8 and 12 cell take to grow?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Hoopy - it was a 3 day transfer.  I asked her if the "greater than 12 cell" one had come on too fast, but she said no and that it was a really strong embie, so we are just hoping she is right


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

TC <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F75%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







that is absolutely brilliant news!!! I am SO happy for you. The compacting one sounds ace!! I so hope it works for you. I will post an updated list now xxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









babydreams219 June/July 
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 appointment 16th May

 Waiting to Start 









Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Sukie Starting on next Day21
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
Julesx

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts 
Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 1st July 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Sukie starting 18th May
Pots at ARGC starting 18th May
Jules 77 starting 4th June

DownRegging









MaryClarey
Gill
Strawbs

Stimming









Juliet H

 2WW PUPO !! 









Hoopy
Nibbles
Miss TC

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Saz24: scan due 29th May EDD 16th Jan 2008
Sho28: scan 29th May midwife 6th June EDD 18th Jan 2008
Caro scan 4th June EDD 15th Jan 2008

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD ? 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi to Sho, moneylove, hoopy, wildcat, jules, and anyone i have missed (sorry)

fingersarecrossed - i did a letter which i gave to my gp today asking if she could write a letter stating i haven't had anything for ages so hopefully that would do the trick.

Caro - thank you so much for the web link i never knew about any of these conditions that could be so similar. Thank you for sharing this with me x

Nvh - i got tested a few years back they all came back negative as well, I have the problem when i change car insurance of explaining its on my records but.. I suppose if you've had it once it could come back.

Tracy - Thats fab news pupo, hope 2ww goes quickly for you 

Babydreams - I hope you can tag on an appointment with someone about egg sharing at the same time, so you can know for definite. They did say that they wouldn't match up anyone until the bloods come back which could take 6-8weeks so maybe try and get the bloods done at the same time.

Thats to everyone wishing me well i hope i can still egg share if i cant least i can get cracking on with my cycle straight away.

Nibbles-


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say:

Nibbles - Hope you are feeling a wee bit better now, and I wish you all the luck for your test. It can be really hard to stay positive especially when you feel your body is telling you otherwise, but aren't all pregnancies mean't to feel differently? I hope you can keep your chin up until your test date  

Alisha - I'm so sorry to read your sad news. I hope you don't feel too down for too long and you and your DP can continue again. That's the thing, its picking yourself up and continuing on. It must be hard to read of girls that come and go quickly having positives, but it happens all the time outside of IVF, it just the road hasn't been too easy for you and I hope you feel hopeful again soon.   

Miss TC - Congratulations on your ET  Thats great news! Good Luck for the start of your 2ww - rest plenty 

Hoopy - Same Congratulations to you m'dear  All the best for your 2ww.

Sumei x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounds good Miss TC and Congratulations on being PUPO    

Nibbles, Hoopy -   

 to you all


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

Hi Caro how are you doing? Yes I do my first injection tommorrow night (I can't wait)  

Nibbles Well done doing the Fragmin injections good luck hun 

Tracy That is great, good luck   

Posh Hope you get accepted soon 

Sukie x


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Miss TC -   on the embies, welcome to the never ending months of insanity!!!xxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Miss TC * - Big Congrats on your embies. They sound brilliant! Yeah - PUPO! Orange especially for you.

*Nibbles* -   Hope you are doing ok.

*Sukie* - Good luck for your 1st injection tonight. Glad you are looking forward to it.

Big  to all you lovely ladies today.

Caro


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all

Congratulations Miss TC - that sounds fantastic - I am so happy for you  

Kerry - sorry only just seen your message - would love to meet for a coffee - have just PM'd you.

Hoopy - I've got 11 in the freezer keeping yours company.  Of those at least one is abnormal - I do hope your embies aren't aren't picking on him/her  

Nibbles and Hoopy - wishing you loads of   and  

Sukie - good luck with your first injection - I couldn't wait for my first one either!!

Jules - hope something turns up for your dh soon.  Kate is right though, don't let him get too comfortable!!  My DP was off for 3 months after he was 'asked to leave'   

Posh - hope you are okay to eggshare - I'm sure it will be fine once you explain 

Gill - hope the baseline scan went well x

Hello to Sho, Caro, Kate, Wildcats, Tash, Ali, Alisha, Angie, Beanie, Myra and everyone else

Well still waiting on my bloody AF - day 48 today!!!  Someone did warn me that it took ages for their AF after their cancelled cycle but what is wierd is that my first AF was spot on at 32 days.  Do you think I should be concerned?  I am just worried I have completely buggered up my cycles now


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Miss TC - what does a compacted embryo look like   Fingers crossed for you hun   

So I've had a bit of a strange week  

First my temper tantrum for which I am still ashamed  

Then I was approached by one of my customers on Tuesday and got a firm job offer the next day - full time, working from home  . The money is not as good as where I am now, and I will be required to pop into the office in Coventry a couple of days each month, but it's a good solid company with nice people working there.

It's was my DH's birthday on Tuesday as well. I got home before him and thought it would be a good idea to test early just in case. I nearly fainted when the pink line came up. SO didn't expect that!!! DH's got to open his present when he came home, then the card with the pg test - he cried and cried  
I've tested every morning since, and it's still    
Rang Woking today and got myself booked in for a blood test on Monday, because I've already suffered a m/c once I am now sick with worry that this one will be snatched away as well. Ann answered the phone and said that hopefully it's a "winner" seeing as I have tested positive for 4 days now and still 3 days from official test day....  My scan date is 4th June PLEASE GOD LET ME SEE A HEARTBEAT THIS TIME   

 from a very happy and relieved but also very paranoid Nibbles


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Nibbles                       Well done honey - sounds like a good BFP to me!!! Congrats to you and DH ( what a lovely birthday present!!)

Well done on the job offer too!! Quite a week for you sweetie


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fantastic news Nibbles - congratulations on your  . What a wonderful birthday present for dh. Great news about your new job as well - what a great week you have had. 

Miss TC - congrats on being PUPO - sounds like you have fab embies on board   

Sukie - good luck for your 1st jab

Morning everyone else - hurrah for Friday!


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nibbles - Oh my goodness this is fantastic, woking is definately on a roll.

   

To be a postive so early can only be good news.

Hi everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Miss TC - Well done on those wonderful embies....wow a 12 cell, never heard of that before but sounds like a winner to me.  Wishing you loads of luck and a very peaceful, positive 2ww   

Nibbles -    I hope this one/two is here to stay this time   What a lovely birthday pressie for dh too  
I know you really struggled with all the baby talk that went on here, but luckily the PG thread is pretty busy now so feel free to pop over and share your madness with the others waiting for their scan    

Sukie - good luck with your jab  

Karen - sorry that af hasn't arrived, but they do play up after tx    hopefully the witch will be along soon  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

That's brilliant nibbles well done hun    

good luck mis tc 

ladies thanks for your kind messages.. 
lol alisha x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah *Nibbles* - What an amazing week you have had.  to you and your DH!

Caro xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Phew!!! Nibbles Well done honey!!  i am so pleased for you. rest assured that paranoia seems to be common place so we can all be paranoid together  

Really, so pleased and also glad that you got your job sorted out  Even though it may be less money working from home will be convenient and you will still feel active  I doubt my job is as hectic as yours but I do really enjoy working from home. 

Karen- Is it worth giving Woking a ring about your cycle. Isn't there a drug they can give you to bring a bleed on  Must be so frustrating. Of course one big reason for not having a period is stress. Stressing over a late period could just be a viscous cycle. No point saying relax becuase if you're anything like me you cant  

Hiya Monkey 

Alisha- good to "see" you. Hope you are doing ok 

well as I had no sleep at all last night, I think I will just put my feet up on the sofa for a few minutes and see if I can catch a few zzzzz's


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS NIBBLES, FAB NEWS, WELL DONE

            

LOVE AND HUGS TO ALL
CHEESYB
XX


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm surprised its so quiet on here!! 

I bet Nibbles is off quietly celebrating 

Hope everyone is doing ok especially the cycling girls


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles wonderful news, and what a wonderful week this has turned out to be with a job working from home too, hope everything goes well with the blood test on Monday and welcome to the next 2WW waiting for the scan as your whole like will now be one long waiting game.

Miss TC well done on your embies Mrs dont get paranoid just try to enjoy the next 2WW's as much as you can just think you are already 24 hours down so nearly 10% of the way through not long to go, they sound really strong so good news will hopefully be following within the next two weeks for you

Monkey yes I am very organised really I have everything I need apart from milk and clothes really I have a few vests and a couple of babygrows but I am planning on sending hubby to Tesco's or Boots once its born to get some more in the right size and colour once its born as the white ones are all the same really and I have heard of so many people buying loads of stuff which it never wears as its a bigger baby etc etc so being very sensible.

Karen my AF being my last treatment was something 49 days in the end so hopefully yours will be here anyday now

Good luck to all you other lovely ladies 

Kate x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Congratulations Nibbles- what a wonderful birthday present for your DH      

 to you all


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS NIBBLES    

FANTASTIC NEWS HONEY!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank you everyone  

You must think I'm   but I am nearly paralysed with fear at the moment. I have this compulsory need to check the size of my boobs all the time, comparing, fretting and worrying. I am certain that the size has decreased since yesterday - and unfortunately DH agrees  
The shape has sort of changed and they're not as heavy as they were. Can this differ from day to day, I thought it was supposed to improve each day?
I also worry because this morning I thought the + was not quite as strong as yesterday, and it didn't come up quite as quickly. Now that could have to do with the fact I did the test in the dark this morning and so wasn't exactly precise with the aim  but still, doesn't feel like very good news.

Omg I don't think I can last until Monday, not sure I can go on if I have another m/c.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Nibbles - it's only natural to worry honey. It sounds like you have great hcg levels to have tested so early and get a positive. It's understandable that you are concerned after your m/c, I really hope the blood test puts your mind at rest a bit more. Sounds like most of the ladies lucky enough to have got their BFPs have similar concerns, I think the fact that we all struggle/struggled to get there in the first place makes us more worried than we perhaps would be with a natural pg. Stay strong


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Nibbles - stay strong i'm sure you'll be fine  

however letting DH check your boobs everyday - don't tell anyone or they'll all expect it  

good luck


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles please dont panic my boobs bidnt hurt or swell at all until I was 10 weeks the only side effect I had at all to start with my being sick whenever I had any milk products everyone and every pregnancy is completly different so please just remember a positive is a positive and I am sure Monday will give you some answers

Try and enjoy your weekend and relax

Ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hoopy - is that a gin dispenser in your photo?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nibbles - maybe you sound come over to the other thread and take your stress out over there instead 
Here's the link.... come on... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91962.0
Before I got my bfp, I was always so envious of other bfp's as we all are but really happy for them at the same time. I thought when I got mine that would be it and my worries were over but its not the case at all! That two week wait for the scan is a nightmare and I was a mess, but there is help at hand for you guys so come over. It must be double the stress for you though and fingers crossed that everything will be fine this time. You'll end up driving yourself crazy if you carry on like that...you got a line and its really early so thats good news. Shows you have strong hcg levels.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

fingersarecrossed - it's Moet darling not Gin  

and we are getting one to celebrate very soon i hope !!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ooooooh well excuse me!!!    Hope you are going to invite us to participate in the celebration too - love a glass of MOET!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hoopy - a girl after my own heart  

Kerry - don't worry luvvie, you stick to your g&t, i'm partial to a few of those too or at least I used to be.

Anyway have a lovely weekend what every you are doing xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh no - G&T bleurgh!! much rather a vodka or some kind of rum!! Or a glass of Moet (Hoopy   )

Have a lovely weekend yourself Tash - what are you up to? Me - I'm off to meet a mystery person tomorrow for a coffee or 2!! Then off shopping for some new clothes and Sunday I get to babysit my nephew without his mum/dad hanging over my shoulder telling me to stick to Gina Ford!! I'll tell them where to stick Gina Ford!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Sorry, another quick post from me.

Just wanted to Say   to Tracy. Sounds like you have a couple of fantastic embies on board. Hope that the 2ww flies by for you and you get a well deserved   at the end.

Nibbles - I was so pleased to read that you got a  . I can understand that you are in worry mode now, given your previous history, but to get a line testing early must mean that your levels are already high? I hope that you can make it through the weekend without going to mad, and that your tests on Monday show that everything is on track.

Karen - I hope that AF shows up soon. 

Hoopy - checked with my frosties, and they said that they are looking out for yours, and are definately all playing nicely together!

Thank you all for your kind words about DH and the job situation. He was asked to clear his desk yesterday which was a bit quick since it is a small company and no one else knows how to do some of his tasks! Anyway he is looking to the future and a new challenge rather than dwelling on the past, so has the right attitude to adapt to this change. He will be working on his CV over the next few days and then getting out to agencies / applying for things.

Have fun everyone.

Off babysitting now, so catch up more soon.

Jules xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have a good weekend all with moet, G&T or V&? what ever you lovely people are drinking and have one for me  

Catch you guys next week

Kate x


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Nibbles














I'm really pleased for you congrats 

thanks for all the well wishes  I'm officially now down regging


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, whatever you are doing!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Nibbles, well done hun, so pleased for you and dh      keep smiling hun, you have done it

Well done Miss TC, embies sound perfect, keeping everything crossed for you  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Miss TC............Great news about the embies! And a few for the freezer too! Can't wait to see your BFP! I'm so happy that everything went so well for you.

Nibbles!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!! Try not to drive yourself crazy! It's positive sign that you had a BFP so early. Well Done.

Posh.....I was shocked to read about the epilepsy .I had no idea it was hereditary? However it doesn't sound like you really have it. Nobody in your family even has it. I would really pursue getting it off your records. I hope they can do that and quick so you can egg share.
Can I have your advice?? You stated I should tag on by bloodworks but with the order of my appointments I don't think they will do it at first. 
June 26th = appointment with fertility nurse
July 11th= 10:30 counsellor/egg share
11:30 consult with Dr Curtis
I am assuming they wouldn't do my bloods until after the counseling. Which then takes 6-8 weeks to get back bringing us to September 5th. And if they won't match us until bloods are back...what is the chance treatement could start in time before they close for refurb

I am really nervous about this because we have been waiting so long and with the appointment mix up it has pushed us out further. My husband is older and I DON"T want to wait any longer. We already waited so long to go to Woking. I did call Woking and they assured me they would move fast with me since I want to be a egg sharer and that I would probably make it in time. However if you look at the calendar I don't see how it will happen. I'm just scared they are saying what they have to to keep me around. I really don't want to go anywhere else and start the process over again I guess I will have big talks with them at our first appointment and see if we can push. I was patient when I started with Woking because I know how busy they are. I was patient waiting for the appointment to come(which never did even though I called twice with address change) and all that.....And then it has bit me in the butt because I keep getting pushed back it seems. Sorry...I'm just frustrated because we have waited our time and MORE because people didn't do their job. And now refurbishment comes up. Oh what to do.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jules-that was a bit quick of your husbands employers wasn't it  I hope the CV updates go well and that he finds a new job soon.

Babydreams -i would suggest to Woking that the delays are theri fault and that you don't see why you should have to wait further because of it. I would be quite strong about this, and BEFORE the appointment. You want things really moving now to get this cycle in before the refurb.  I am a bit ignorant about this process so forgive me, but why can't you get the bloods done before the appointment? Surely that would just be a matter of turning up one day and getting them to take the blood, you could have your appointments and then only have to wait one or two weeks to get the results back. I would definitely and strenuously push for this.

I have said this before on here and occasionally been shot down in flames for it but here goes anyway: the people at Woking are very caring and I do believe that they try there best and mistakes can happen but at the end of the day, the only person who cares about you and your cycle as much as you would like is YOU! you have to literally fight for what you want whether it is NHS or private care and especially in a busy clinic. if you want this cycle in before the refurb, I believe you can and should get it, but you can't be nice about it you will have to be forceful.

Highlight their mistakes strenuously
Highlight the time constraints
but don't expect them to give you solutions, YOU give the solutions by saying what you want to happen and when you want it to happen. 
and do this only when talking to Caroline. Only talk to her there is no point wasting your time with the other nurses who don't have the power to perhaps move your appointments to a difficult time for the clinic etc. when I have needed something urgently I have spoken to her and she had done her best to help. If it can be done, she will do it.

Hope that helps and good luck!!! 

As for me, I have had a Wedding cake to deliver today and am exhausted for some reason so I am going to wash up, put a DVD on and possibly have a nap 

Enjoy your weekends peeps


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon guys,

I thought I'd just have a quick 'nose' to see what's been going on, but only have time for a very quick 'catch up', so I'm sorry if I've missed anything important. I have so little time at the moment with the house sale etc...

*Nibbles*.....HUGE CONGRATULATIONS hun xx You must be over the moon!!           I'm so pleased for you. Lots of love to you and DH xx

*Tracy*...CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPU     they sound like perfect embies!! looks like you may be joining Wokings lucky streak soon! xx

As for me, we should be in our new house hopefully in about 6weeks. I will start the new job hunting then, although part of me is tempted to stay where I am at the mo as my boss is quite supportive about my treatment, especially as I have had 2 lots in such a short space of time. I start my 3rd attempt in just over 6 months, so it may be best to stay put until after that.

I hope you're all having a good weekend and catch you all soon.

love Angie xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TRACY    

LOVE TO ALL

XX


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sho...thanks for the feedback.  I am under the impression they won't do the blood tests until after we're accepted and had counseling for the egg share.  That would be a risk on their part to do the testing before knowing if we qualify.  POSH.....DO you know   


Enjoy the rest of your sunday!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all you lovely girls.  

I think since I had a break there have been a few new girls join so hello to you all and good luck with your journeys.       
Also I think there are rather a lot of congratulations to say, Sho, Nibbles, Saz, Caro, Sumei and anyone else that I’ve missed
Great news girls and how lovely for Woking to have so many successes.      

I know that some are still waiting for their BFPs and my heart goes out to you all and I really do pray that soon you will all be celebrating.   

As you may know our last failure hit us very hard especially with sil and friend both announcing their pregnancies as we got our BFN. I became depressed and had to have councelling and we had a tough few weeks. It was probably that then that made us think nothing of af not arriving this month. I’ve never been late in my life (as you may know even on tx I never make it to test day) but today (10 days late) we took the plunge and did a test. Well how it has happened I just don’t know but we have a miracle that is for sure. I never thought I would get to say this but we’ve got a natural BFP.  

We are in shock to say the least after so many treatments and my lack of eggs it hardly seems possible, in fact I just can’t believe it and I just keep thinking it must be a mistake but as I’ve said to so many others, a line is a line and there really was no mistaking it.

I hope that even though this is a natural one, the fact that I’ve been at Woking for 3 years now (we first went to them end of 2004, just took a while to get started)  will mean that you can add me to the list again (I seem to have dropped off it) I’ll be contacting them tomorrow and will ask for a 6 week scan.

Enough from me for now though. I did just have to share it with you all though. I really do hope you don’t mind and I’m so sorry if it upsets anyone but I guess it shows miracles do happen. Oh and please can I come back sometimes   (I don't think I'm depressed anymore!)

Lol to you all
Minow


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi to everyone

Babydreams - It must be so frustrating for you, me and my DP are roughly the same age as you and your DH and i def feel like we need it sooner rather than later. Sho is absolutely right you should ring Caroline and tell her it wasn't your fault they messed up your appointment and you certainly want to get treatment through before the refurb. The fact that you want to egg share should mean its in their interest to get thinks moving more quickly. I think your right in saying they don't want to do the blood tests before your accepted. 

When i went last week they said they would get the person making the decision about es to look at my records and let me know nx wk whether I can do it. Maybe you can get them to look at your records now and then they should let you know in a week than you could get bloods done and back by your appointment.

I hope you can get things moving, let me know how you get on xx

Tracy - hope all is well with you and you are not going insane already.

Hi to everyone else including sho, caro, nibbles, angie, sukie, fingersarecrossed


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minow - What fabulous news, as you said it just goes to show that miracles do happen. I'm over the moon for you and DH, you must be on 

                            
[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

Of course you can come back any time, we miss you!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*OMG Minow!! Fantastic news*   so so happy for you hunnie - sent you a PM  

Babydreams - hun I am pretty sure you will be able to get them to start your bloodworks before your appt with the counsellor - and if they can't, go to your GP and ask them to do the main ones for you that take the longest time for the results to come back? Even if they can't do all of them? Good luck hun

Big hello to everyone!!!!!! Sending you all much love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG MINOW !! well done hun so pleased for you    

how you doing miss tc ..have everything crossed for you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow!!!! Wow what a miracle!! that is absolutely fantastic news and I am so so pleased for you. Yes it is natural but I don't think anyone would begrudge you a second of it after all the treatments and disappointments you have been through. 

Really so pleased.  You need a new ticker  And I don'tknow why you have droped off the list, but I will sort it out immediately 

well done you and congratulations and the best part about it is it was  FREEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

omg Minow, it's like a dream come true - well done girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









babydreams219 June/July 
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 appointment 16th May

 Waiting to Start 









Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Sukie Starting on next Day21
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
Julesx

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts 
Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 1st July 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Sukie starting 18th May
Pots at ARGC starting 18th May
Jules 77 starting 4th June

DownRegging









MaryClarey
Gill
Strawbs

Stimming









Juliet H

 2WW PUPO !! 









Hoopy
Miss TC

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Saz24: scan due 29th May EDD 16th Jan 2008
Sho28: scan 29th May midwife 6th June EDD 18th Jan 2008
Caro scan 4th June EDD 15th Jan 2008
Nibbles scan 4th June EDD ??
Minow (natural miracle) EDD ??

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD ? 
Sumei EDD ?? 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness.....I can't believe I'm seeing my name there! Please tell me it's not a dream!  

Thank you all you lovely girls. WHat wonderful people you all are and so supportive. GOing to get ready for the docs now....really hope they don't tell me it's a mistake.

lol to you all  
Minow + mini minow!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Congratulations Minow.xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Minow* - !!! A Natrual BFP!! That is so wonderful! You must have been in total shock when you tested! It is so wonderful to know that miracles can happen. I'm thrilled for you. My BFP was at QMR and I have still been made to feel wonderfully welcome with the WN girls so don't dream of going anywhere else for support. As you probably know, there is a WN BFP thread (under Surrey) if you would like to join us. There are a few if us at similar stages and we are working through our paranoias together 
*
Sukie* - Hope starting d/rs has been ok.

*Jules* - Sorry to hear about your DH's job. Hope he manages to find something soon.

*Miss TC* -  

*Babydreams* - sorry i can't help with your questions as I really don't know the egg share protocol. I really hope you get it sorted. I know it can be hard but you may need to ring WN and try to explain your concerns.

Take care all,
Caro


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just had to post quickly to say many congratulations to Minow - that is just the most fantastic news. You and dh must be so over the moon.    . What wonderful news for a Monday morning. Here's to more miracles!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

*MINOW - CONGRATULATIONS....OMG OMG OMG! WELL DONE YOU AND DH, I AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU, YOU'VE BEEN THROUGH SO MUCH AND REALLY DESERVET HIS MIRACLE BFP! * 

Right going to catch up now, back later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow- as they say as line is a line!! So you better start believing it. It must be very unreal for you though. Good luck at the docs. Let us know how you get on.

Monkey- yes here's to lots of lovely miracles.  Not long for you now. 

Off to Sainsbury's See you ladies in a bit xx

NVh- I couldn't read what you just wrote, can you make it bigger please


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, back from the docs.....she cried as well!
You will see from the ticker that she puts me at 5 weeks 5 days......hmmmmmm, we wait to see.

TIme for a calming cupa I think as I've started shaking again. (not peppermint though as it has become the devils drink, even saying it makes me feel yukky!   )

Thanks again girls for being so lovely.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

minow - who's a clever girl then ?

huge congrats - an inspiational reminder to us all !!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Minow -               

What fantastic news - I'm so pleased for you both


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Minow -     hun. That is such amazing news! Hope things go well at the docs today.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well done Minow!!

glad the doc was able to confirm everything for you. What an amazing story. I know these miracles do happen but it is so amazing when it does. I wonder why your doctor moved your due date. Surely (knowing you) you now when your last period was 

well done you!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - congratulations hun - see good things can happen when you least expect it!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations Minow 
Really pleased for you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-           well done chick   have a happy and healthy 9mths


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Minnow,

What absolutely wonderful news.   I am so happy for you.
It just goes to show that miracles can happen!
Well done.

With much Love

Jules B


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Congratulations Minow I bet you feel like you are walking on air at the moment how wonderful to get some lovely news like this to start the week. well done you 

Good luck to all your other lovely ladies here is hoping this is another really good week for everyone one of us for one reason and another

Love

Ktx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Had a lovely few days away with DH and only just skimmed the posts but had to say..........

Minow - WOOOHOOO Mega congrats     I'm so thrilled for you and DH    .

Nibbles - Mega congrats     - it certainly sounds like a good strong  

Tracy - great news to hear you are PUPO     

They do say miracles happen and this is the second one I've heard in 2 days - another couple at WN a couple of years ago finally had twins by IVF and then a natural   shortly after they were born! DH and I were told after our BFN in Nov 06 to ' go at it like rabbits'  - definitely have to invest in a lot of   over the next few weeks - and keep praying for a miracle - DH won't complain  . Sometimes DH   are ok   and then other times   they need Sat Nav   ! Let's hope they are   at the moment. 

Back later

Love Jules LH x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I have no idea what I'm walking on but it doesn't feel like firm ground that's for sure  

I rang Woking and got to speak to my favourite nurse. They are so lovely there aren't they. I really hope they can help everyone get their dreams....if we don't get any more shock miracles that is!

I'm still so much with all of you lovely girls going through tx or waiting to start. You are all very much in my heart, thoughts and prayers.  

lol
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jules77- how is your dh getting on on the job front?

Julesx- I hope your dh don't need a map if you are going for a natural miracle for a little while.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

MINOW, What can I say, thats FAB news soooooooooooo delighted for you both

         

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Sho,

DH is busily re writing his cv at the moment. I think he has decided to start from scratch as his last one was so out of date. He seems to feel quite positive about finding something, even if it is on a contract basis to begin with.

Jules LH - Glad you had a nice few days away. 

Love

Jules B xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I just want to add my CONGRATULATIONS to Minow!! xxx            

WOW!!!, I'm so so pleased for you hun!! What a shock (although a wonderful one!) that must have been!!
You give hope to all us 'between treatment'ers' xx

Lots of love to you and DH, love Angie xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow, CONGRATULATIONS, so pleased for you and dh, what a lovely miracle      what wonderful news, never say never hun, you have given me hope that it can really happen naturally  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all are well

Miss TC, hope you are ok


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies...

I'm about to start a new thread & lock this one in a few minutes so please save any posts you're typing so you don't lose them.

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96401.0

Take care
Natasha


----------

